# [Slovakia] Školstvo | Academic Infrastructure



## Anuris

Diskusia v bratislavskom threade o planovanych projektoch a stavebnom progrese v meste, v ktorej sa hovorilo o osarpanych ci naopak cerstvo zrekonstruovanych budovach slovenskych vysokych skol ma inspirovala k zalozeniu osobitneho univerzitneho vlakna, ktore tu (ak som ho neprehliadol) doposial chybalo. Myslim, ze ked maju vlastny priestor hrady, zamky, zoologicke zahrady, termalne kupaliska, stadiony alebo golfove a lyziarske strediska, tak nie je dovod, aby sa podobnej osobitnej pozornosti nedostalo aj univerzitam (napokon, mame ich tu ako hub po dazdi).

A hned na uvod pridavam jednu, mam pocit, ze trochu menej znamu, ale vydarenu rekonstrukciu chatrajucej byvalej budovy Pedagogickej fakulty UK na Mlynskych luhoch, do ktorej sa minuly rok prestahovala *Fakulta socialnych a ekonomickych vied UK*. Blizsie info:

http://www.uniba.sk/index.php?id=18...1054&tx_ttnews[backPid]=3022&cHash=f8675db22c

*Foto* (kedze v case fotenia prsalo, tak prevazne interiery, nabuduce mozem doplnit este o par exterierovych zaberov):



















































































































































































































































A este 2 panoramy zo zahrady:


----------



## radeoNko

dobry napad, urcite to tu chybalo...este mozno by som do buducnosti nedaval tolko fotiek


----------



## Qwert

Rozdelil som to do troch postov, toľko obrázkov by sa nemalo dávať do jedného postu. Inak ale dobrý nápad pre thread.



Anuris said:


>


----------



## Qwert

Ďalšia časť obrázkov.



Anuris said:


>


----------



## marish

reko STU



marish said:


> *
> 
> turnikety su, ale skipasy mozte nechat doma, kedze tie (na fotke) vpravo su vypnute...
> 
> 
> spojovaci most ponad atrium
> 
> 
> nova fasada zvnutra (severna)
> 
> 
> (severne) slnolamy na schodisku
> 
> 
> dva detaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (juzne) slnolamy na schodisku
> 
> 
> trochu zavadzajuca vzduchotechnika, ale nepoznam nikoho kto by si v skole od radosti poskakoval, takze tam problem nevidim
> 
> 
> zvonku...
> 
> 
> ...uz chyba iba par poschodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slabucko fukalo, takze tie hupacky boli prazdne...
> 
> 
> a severofasadna bonusovka
> *


dobry thread kay:


----------



## Anuris

Diky za pozitivnu odozvu - som rad, ze sa tento thread uchytil. Az bude lepsie pocasie, tak sa vydam pofotit Paneuropsku VS na Tomasikovej v Ruzinove, co je tiez velmi vydarena reko byvalej budovy miestneho uradu.


----------



## wuane

Chvalim thread.
Keby vsetky skoly vyzerali aspon ako ta UKcka...to chcem tak vela ? :nuts:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Asi nie. Ked zoberiem ako vizera Oxford alebo priemerna Svajciarska univerzita, tak nejde o nejake vyslovene drahe budovy vykladane zlatom. Praveze, zakazdym dost strohe, ekonomocky relativne nenarocne projekty, ktore by nemalo byt problem postavit a spravovat aj na SK pri normalnom financovani zo statneho rozpoctu a eurofondami.

Aby som nemlel do vetra, tu su nejake priklady:
http://www.well.ox.ac.uk/home
http://biomedizin.unibas.ch/locations/dbm-mattenstrasse/
http://www.imcr.uzh.ch/index.html

Dufam, ze sa toto vlakno uchyti.


----------



## wuane

^^Ved to.A kedze su to vyrejne budovy,musia byt nenarocne na udrzbu.Cize netreba velmi vymyslat,staci nech je to ciste,nech vsetko funguje,nech su splnene kapacitne kriteria.


----------



## Strummer

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> zakazdym dost strohe, ekonomocky relativne nenarocne projekty, ktore by nemalo byt problem postavit a spravovat aj na SK pri normalnom financovani zo statneho rozpoctu a eurofondami.





wuane said:


> netreba velmi vymyslat,staci nech je to ciste,nech vsetko funguje,nech su splnene kapacitne kriteria.


Vo Viedni to vidia trochu inak :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^tak to uz hej.Ale prislo by mi ako plytvanie zdrojmi ak by sa malo vyslovene takymto sposobom investovat do architektury,pritom niektore skoly nemaju ani len dostacujuce priestory.Da sa robit pekna a zaroven ovela jednoduchsia architektura.Ale ak uz raz nebude do coho liat peniaze tak nech sa paci ...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Tak da sa aj tak. Ale nie je to pravidlo.

Rakusaci sa v poslednej dobe hodne snazia dostat do povedomia v inovaciach a to vidiet na investiciach do ludi a podmienok a na architekture.


----------



## Anuris

Ako dobry inspiracny priklad pre nase VS by mohol posluzit novy kampus Masarykovej univerzity v brnenskych Bohuniciach. Ale o niecom takom tu, zial, este na dlhu dobu mozeme len snivat...


----------



## Anuris

*Paneuropska VS - Fakulta prava, Part 1*

Slubena *Paneuropska VS - Fakulta prava* (reko byvaleho miestneho uradu/narodneho vyboru Ruzinov)... 

# Info (su tam aj zabery z interierov)

Foto:


----------



## Anuris

*Paneuropska VS - Fakulta prava, Part 2*













































































































































































That's all, folks!


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Budovu majú peknú *. . .*


----------



## Anuris

Študenti STU majú vynovenú jedáleň




> Slovenská technická univerzita (STU) dnes otvorila zrekonštruovanú jedáleň Jura Hronca na Bernolákovej ulici v Bratislave. Stravovať sa v nej okrem študentov a zamestnancov STU môže aj verejnosť.
> 
> Univerzita rekonštrukciu dokončila v júni tohto roka. Jej celková kapacita je 248 miest, v jednej zmene zamestnanci jedálne pripravia až 1200 porcií. Denne si stravníci môžu vybrať zo štyroch až piatich jedál formou menu, ktoré sa dajú objednávať vopred cez internet. Jedlá však budú k dispozícii aj bez objednávky.
> 
> Na výber budú k dispozícii aj minútky a čerstvé šaláty. Jedáleň bude počas plnej prevádzky poskytovať výdaj raňajok, obedov aj večerí. Skúšobná prevádzková doba zariadenia je zatiaľ od 7:00 do 20:00 h.
> 
> O otvorení jedálne dnes informoval tlačový tajomník STU Štefan Berdis a vedúca Útvaru práce s verejnosťou Zuzana Mokošová.


----------



## Favorit

FTVŠ UK Lafranconi

História









pohľad od západnej strany nábrežia (autor: archív FTVŠ UK)


















po rekonštrukcií fasády









70. roky (archív FTVŠ UK)









a dnes


















tehličkový obklad plavárne je od západnej strany už minulosťou, škoda.









Plaváreň Lafranconi ...ten odraz je super :cheers:


















Veľká aula (autor: FTVŠ UK)


















učebne, chodby a západné krídlo už má nové okná. vonku vidno fasádu po rekonštrukcií









hlavná chodba. až na tie farby je to super













































vstupná hala


















výstavba nového futbalového ihriska s umelou trávou pod mostom Lafranconi


----------



## Anuris

*Zastrešenie átria a rekonštrukcia fasády Filozofickej fakulty Univerzity Komenského:*










































































Viac info: http://www.4-construction.com/sk/clanok/atrium-bratislava/

Dielo bolo nominovane aj na cenu CE.ZA.AR 2012 v kategorii "najlepsia rekonstrukcia": http://kultura.sme.sk/c/6537651/cezaar-2012-vyberte-najlepsiu-rekonstrukciu.html


----------



## E499.3056

Co z toho atria, ked zvysok Gondovej je uplne otrasny, plesnive chodby, ucebne. Hlavne, ze tak potrebna FSEV je v zmodernizovanej budove.


----------



## Anuris

^^ FSEV bola povodne tiez v hroznych priestoroch. Budova v Prievoze, do ktorej sa prestahovala, bola vo vlastnictve UK (v minulosti tam sidlila Pedagogicka fakulta) a nevyuzita zbytocne chatrala, takze zrekonstruovat ju a umiestnit tam jednu zo svojich zivoriacich fakult bol pre UK ten najlepsi mozny tah. Vraj sa s nou uvazovalo aj pre ine fakulty, ale prave FSEV nakoniec prejavila najvacsi zaujem a treba povedat, ze pre nu su to naozaj idealne priestory. Iste, ze dostojnejsie zazemie akutne potrebuju aj ine, "dolezitejsie" fakulty typu Matfyz ci LFUK, ale pre ne tie priestory svojou rozlohou, kapacitou, vnutornym usporiadanim atd. zrejme neboli natolko vhodne ako pre FSEV. Hlavne je, ze sa nieco robi a Univerzita sa postupne... ucebnu po ucebni, fakultu po fakulte... dostava do 21. storocia. Na FSEV navyse chodi kvoli Europskym studiam aj dost vela zahranicnych studentov a vynovenymi priestormi si robi dobre meno pred "svetom" aj univerzita ako celok. A kedze cela FSEV je po prestahovani razom kompletne "zahojena", tak sa teraz UK moze s plnou vervou pustit do riesenie zlej situacie inych fakult. 

Pokial ide o rekonstrukciu FiF... Ano, dalo by sa bavit, ci by sa financne prostriedky "vyhodene" na vybudovanie atria nedali vyuzit aj efektivnejsie – napriklad na spominanu rekonstrukciu vnutornych priestorov budovy na Gondovej, ktorych stav naozaj nie je najlepsi. Atrium v kazdom pripade povazujem za dobry (na slovenske pomery az prekvapivo velkorysy) napad zrealizovany na vysokej urovni. Verim, ze to bol len zaciatok a po obnove exterierov pridu na rad aj interiery, pricom na konci sa FiF bude moct pochvalit perfektnym sidlom, v ktorom sa bude harmonicky doplnat historicke s modernym. Tzv. "Nova budova" na Muzejnej sa kazdorocne krocik po krocku vylepsovala uz v minulosti (nove okna, vytahy, zmodernizovane ucebne atd. ), tak hadam je len otazkou casu, kedy sa zacne davat "do pucu" aj Gondova. Mozno prave nove atrium predznamenava skory zaciatok dalsich prac.


----------



## Anuris

Aby to tu nebolo len o VS v BA, tak pridavam nejake modernizacne lastovicky aj z inych miest:


*Vyucbove pavilony, Zilinska univerzita:*








































*Akademicka kniznica, Univerzita Konstantina Filozofa v Nitre*


----------



## E499.3056

Anuris said:


> Na FSEV navyse chodi kvoli Europskym studiam aj dost vela zahranicnych studentov a vynovenymi priestormi si robi dobre meno pred "svetom" aj univerzita ako celok.


Co je na tych europskych studiach take vynimocne? To nie je v hodnotnom meritku ani politologia, ani ekonomia, ani sociologia. Aky je vlastne zmysel FSEV? Studijny program socialna antropologia ci socialna psychologia nie su nieco, co by nebolo zastupene napriklad na FiF. Pride mi to ako taky trucpodnik, len tak, aby mali vlastnu fakultu.

A urcite na FSEV nechodi viac zahranicnych, ako napriklad na vseobecne na LFUK  A dobre vieme, v akych priestoroch sa tam vyucuje.



Anuris said:


> Tzv. "Nova budova" na Muzejnej sa kazdorocne krocik po krocku vylepsovala uz v minulosti (nove okna, vytahy, zmodernizovane ucebne atd. ), tak hadam je len otazkou casu, kedy sa zacne davat "do pucu" aj Gondova. Mozno prave nove atrium predznamenava skory zaciatok dalsich prac.


Treba uznat, ze na Muzejnej je ta budova zo vsetkych (G, ST, S) asi v najlepsom stave, hoci je to socialisticka budova, aspon tam nie su ucebne nelogickych tvarov s obrovskymi stropmi, ako v starej budove, kde je otrasna akustika a neda sa tam ani vyvetrat (hluk).

Obcas mi to tak pripada, ze UK ani nechce byt lepsou univerzitou, v mnohych ohladoch ju uz aj STU predbieha. Keby si UK zvysovala svoj kredit, mohla byt zaujimavejsia pre zahranicnych studentov, z ktorych by mala peniaze neskor aj na zrekonstruovanie priestorov, v ktorych sa vyucuje. A mozno aj na pristavbu Sturaku, co uz planuju neviem kolko rokov (kde zmizli peniaze na to vyhradene?)


----------



## potkanX

prestresenia atria berem, nech je. ale na kereho paroma tam do nadvoria nacpali tu betonovu platnu na nozickach, zhora vyliatu nejaku priemyselnu podlahu? ved je to cisto samoucelna somarina. nemam nic proti efektnym rieseniam, ale musia byt ucelne, a najma primerane ucelu...


----------



## Anuris

E499.3056 said:


> Co je na tych europskych studiach take vynimocne? To nie je v hodnotnom meritku ani politologia, ani ekonomia, ani sociologia. Aky je vlastne zmysel FSEV? Studijny program socialna antropologia ci socialna psychologia nie su nieco, co by nebolo zastupene napriklad na FiF. Pride mi to ako taky trucpodnik, len tak, aby mali vlastnu fakultu.
> 
> A urcite na FSEV nechodi viac zahranicnych, ako napriklad na vseobecne na LFUK  A dobre vieme, v akych priestoroch sa tam vyucuje.?


Nikto nehovori, ze je na Europskych studiach nieco "vynimocne".  Len tam chodi asi polovica zahranicnych studentov (cele sa to vyucuje v ENG), ktori teraz maju z Univerzity urcite omnoho lepsi dojem ako ked sa vyucovalo v tych kuticiach na Odbojaroch. Tot vsetko. Uviedol som to len ako jeden pozitivny aspekt prestahovania FSEV do novych priestorov, nie ako ten najdolezitejsi.  Preto ani nie je podstatne, ci tam chodi tych zahranicnych viac ako na LFUK alebo farmaciu, ktora je vraj tez plna Grekov - skratka ich tam chodi dost. Ale ako hovorim, to nie je podstatne (aj tak su to vacsinou studenti z krajin byvaleho ZSSR, ktori su urcite zvyknuti aj na horsie podmienky nez s akymi sa stretavaju na Slovensku). Podstatne je, ze Univerzita jednym tahom efektivne zuzitkovala nevyuzity majetok a zaroven vyriesila zlu situaciu celej jednej fakulty. Mozno trucpodnikovej, ale existujucej a navstevovanej studentmi (v roku 2010 vraj bola po FiF druha najziadanejsia), kvoli comu si vyzaduje rovnaky pristup ako hocijaka ina fakulta.

Inak, socialna antropologia a pracovna psychologia na FSEV urcite nie su to iste ako etnologia/kulturna antropologia a psychologia na FiF. Etnologia/antropologia na FiF je v podstate narodopis zamerany na studium slovenskej vidieckej kultury a folkloru, zatial co antropologia na FSEV je daleko viac teoreticka a viac nasleduje aktualne svetove trendy v discipline (presun od skumania "exotickych subkultur" k vyuzivaniu a rozvijaniu poznatkov z kognitivnych vied, evolucnej psychologie atd.). V antropologii na FSEV sa pracuje aj s falzifikovatelnymi hypotezami, zatial co antropologia na FiF je predovsetkym o opise, studiu roznych pisomnosti atd. U psychologii je to zase tak, ze na FiF sa vyucuje klasicka, vseobecna psychologia orientovana skor na individualnu rovina, zatial co ta na FSEV je viac o kolektivoch, pracovnych skupinach, budovani timov atd. 

FSEV sa celkovo snazi byt dost ina a uplatnovat u nas taky ten zahranicny system vysokoskolskeho studia, pri ktorom sa nepracuje len narazovo pocas skuskoveho obdobia, ale priebezne prostrednictvom kazdotyzdenneho citania a spracovavania zvacsa anglickych studijnych textov (klasickych aj aktualnych), o ktorych sa nasledne dalej diskutuje na hodine – k tomuto ucelu je zvlast usposobeny aj rozvrh, kedy je vyucba jedneho predmetu zvacsa tvorena blokom 4 po sebe iducich vyucovacich hodin (z toho 2 seminar a 2 prednaska). Zvyseny doraz sa pri studiu kladie na pisanie (rozne anotacie, resume, eseje, seminarky atd.) a vlastny nazor.




E499.3056 said:


> Obcas mi to tak pripada, ze UK ani nechce byt lepsou univerzitou, v mnohych ohladoch ju uz aj STU predbieha. Keby si UK zvysovala svoj kredit, mohla byt zaujimavejsia pre zahranicnych studentov, z ktorych by mala peniaze neskor aj na zrekonstruovanie priestorov, v ktorych sa vyucuje. A mozno aj na pristavbu Sturaku, co uz planuju neviem kolko rokov (kde zmizli peniaze na to vyhradene?)


Zase, aby sme boli k UK ferovy, tak taka ta postupna praca na zlepsovani zazemia pre jednotlive fakulty kontinualne kazdym rokom prebieha, len to nie je na prvy pohlad tak viditelne ako ked STU otvori uplne nove sidlo pre jednu zo svojich fakult alebo si Masarykova univerzita postavi super moderny kampus. Ale ta postupna obnova a vylepsovanie prebieha - napr. som bol az prekvapeny, ked som tu videl ako dobre vyzera zvnutra FTVS. Tento rok sa zrekonstruovali aj intraky, postavilo sa atrium, okrem toho sa urcite urobila aj kopa dalsich mensich uprav typu vymena okien, vymalovanie, rekonstrukcia vytahov, vymena lavic, modernizacia elektrotechniky atd. Nevidno to, ale deje sa to. UK to ma vsak stazene svojou velkostou a poctom fakult, takze sa neda vsetko riesit naraz. Mozno by sa mali niektore fakulty riesit prednostne pred inymi (napr. LFUK pred FSEV), ale to je asi aj o sikovnosti jednotlivych dekanov, priaznivej zhode okolnosti (ako v pripade "najdenia" novej budovy pre FSEV), ziadanosti tej ktorej fakulty atd. 




potkanX said:


> prestresenia atria berem, nech je. ale na kereho paroma tam do nadvoria nacpali tu betonovu platnu na nozickach, zhora vyliatu nejaku priemyselnu podlahu? ved je to cisto samoucelna somarina. nemam nic proti efektnym rieseniam, ale musia byt ucelne, a najma primerane ucelu...


_"Pôvodne bol vstup do nádvoria na úrovni prízemia fakulty. Architekti do jestvujúceho priestoru nádvoria vsadili novú úroveň - plató, čím oživili pohyb v objekte a prepojili viaceré priestory a úrovne. Benefitom je napríklad priame napojenie na priestor Moyzesovej siene, kde sa pravidelne konajú koncerty a rôzne fakultné a spoločenské akcie."_


----------



## Anuris

Viac foto zo Ziliny, kde sa podarilo vytvorit slovensku verziu brnenskeho kampusu:














































































































Zdroj fotiek a dalsie info: http://www.asb.sk/architektura/realizacie/potencial-europskeho-formatu-5482.html


----------



## potkanX

Anuris said:


> _"Pôvodne bol vstup do nádvoria na úrovni prízemia fakulty. Architekti do jestvujúceho priestoru nádvoria vsadili novú úroveň - plató, čím oživili pohyb v objekte a prepojili viaceré priestory a úrovne. Benefitom je napríklad priame napojenie na priestor Moyzesovej siene, kde sa pravidelne konajú koncerty a rôzne fakultné a spoločenské akcie."_


ved o tom pisem, riesenia maju byt primerane ucelu. pokial niekto chce prevadzkovo poprepajat priestory atria na 1NP, je trochu prehnane na cele nadvorie narvat meter hrubu betonovu dosku, da sa to riesit priestorovo uspornejsie aj s efektom.


----------



## NuSo

Nádhera, palec hore.


----------



## KLEPETO

Stavebná fakulta STU má unikátny aerodynamický tunel.










> Stavebná fakulta Slovenskej technickej univerzity (SvF STU) v Bratislave spustila nový aerodynamický tunel. "Pre nás je to úžasná vec, lebo takéto funkčné zariadenie na Slovensku nie je. Bude slúžiť na pôsobenie vetra na budovy a konštrukcie. Zároveň budeme môcť skúmať kvalitu životného prostredia," povedal na slávnostnom otvorení vedúci Katedry konštrukcií pozemných stavieb na SvF STU Anton Puškár.


http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...katny-aerodynamicky-tunel.html?page_id=298780

Marish to je tuším tvoja katedra, či?


----------



## marish

^^ nejaky ten predmet mam aj z KKPS, ale gro na KARCH, takze ja velmi ten tunel nevyuzijem. inak je to postavene v centralnych laboratoriach svf v trnavke. :cheers:


----------



## veteran

Zakonzervovaná stavba Technicomu, TU Košice. 

Fotka je síce z 10.3.2012, ale odvtedy sa tam nezmenilo nič (akurát burina podrástla). Stavba bola zakonzervovaná v VI/2011.


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> inak je to postavene v centralnych laboratoriach svf v trnavke. :cheers:


Kde presne na Trnávke, som nevedel, že tam majú nejaké laboratória. Prečo sú tie naše školy rozťahané po celom meste.


----------



## marish

^^ Technická 5

http://www.svf.stuba.sk/sk/celofakultne-pracoviska/centralne-laboratoria-svf-stu.html?page_id=3711

na tie labaky by v centre mesta uz nebolo miesto...


----------



## matusak

*Filozoficka fakulta Trnavskej univerzity*

V utorok pri prilezitosti 20. vyrocia obnovenia Trnavskej univerzity slávnostne kolaudovali budovu na Hornopotocnej.

















atrium

A zaroven:


> Už v novembri univerzita rozbieha ďalší projekt financovaný z európskych fondov za 3,8 milióna eur. Vedenie univerzity plánuje získané peniaze použiť na dokončenie stavebných prác na študentskom domove na Rybníkovej ulici, ale aj na dokončenie vstupných priestorov do budovy rektorátu a filozofickej fakulty na Hornopotočnej ulici a tiež na modernizáciu vnútorných priestorov filozofickej fakulty.











vizualizacia vstupneho priestoru na filozofickej fakulte

zdroj: http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/8754-trnavska-univerzita-ma-k-vyrociu-darcek-za-pat-milionov.htm


----------



## Mareceko

v labákoch STU som si užil svoje, s p. Priechodským na Technickej, aj s p. Unčíkom pod dekanátom. Zaslúžili by si reko, aj kvôli tomu novému tunelu, škoda, že som ho nestiol. V každom prípade všetky labáky aj tie malé materiálové v budove SvF by si zaslúžili poriadnu reko, lebo je to katastrofa, nehovoriac o niektorých zariadeniach, hlavne to ma odrádzalo zostať na PhD...


----------



## Mareceko

tak ma napadlo, že vás oboznámim s nejakou tou laboratórnou výbavou na SvF na materiálovej katedre 

To lepšie na meranie obsahu vzduchu v Čerstvej malte/betóne









Formičky na trámce 









Vážne ošetrovanie trámcov









Slabší lis na valčeky pod Vazovovou









Nejspolahlivejšia váha na navážku matrošov 









Keď nás Bajza (kto ho pozná, ten vie...) vyhnal z labákov aj so striasacím stolíkom, pretože mu kazíme merania vo vedľajšom labáku


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

bol niekto tento piatok na fiitke na dni otvorených dverí v tej novej budove ? ja som tam bol, len som musel skôr odísť, tak som tu novu budovu nevidel, nemáte niekto nejaké fotky ?


----------



## aquila

tak dalsia velka investicia, tento krat v trnave

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6735274/...ybuduje-vyskumny-park-za-42-milionov-eur.html


----------



## Name user 1

aquila said:


> tak dalsia velka investicia, tento krat v trnave
> 
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6735274/...ybuduje-vyskumny-park-za-42-milionov-eur.html












funds: 42 million Euros

In this project, the MTF STU will build two new buildings 

1/ Scientific workplace of materials research with laboratories: 
Laboratory of ion beam technologies
Laboratory of plasma modification and deposition
Laboratory of analytical methods
Laboratory of computer modelling.

2/ The scientific workplace will be focused on automation and computerization of production processes and systems with laboratories: 
Laboratory control systems
Laboratory ICIM

Laboratory for the integration of information and management systems.

In addition to the construction of the new facilities and the acquisition of unique technologies for materials research and for research in the field of automation and computerization of production processes and systems with laboratories, other activities are scheduled as follows:

3/ Applied research within these mentioned scientific workplaces 

4/ Support for modern transfer of technologies into practice in the form of transfer of know-how, innovation and knowledge from academia to practice, start-up, spin-off.


----------



## Sukino

moderna akademicka infrastruktura na slovensky sposob










Smutná realita na Univerzite Komenského


----------



## Amrafel

Tak súdruhovia už poklepkali základný kameň...



> *V Bratislave vyrastie vedecký park za 42 miliónov eur*
> 
> Do polovice roka 2015 by mal v bratislavskej Mlynskej doline stáť vedecký park s vybavením na špičkovej úrovni.
> 
> Vedecké pracovisko v blízkosti Prírodovedeckej fakulty Univerzity Komenského (UK) by malo stáť 42 miliónov eur, z toho 35,6 milióna pôjde z eurofondov, 4,2 milióna zo štátneho rozpočtu a zvyšok z vlastných zdrojov doplatí UK.


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7117912/v-bratislave-vyrastie-vedecky-park-za-42-milionov-eur.html


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

To hej, ta fotka mi vzdy mi pripomenie, ze nasa budova podobnej velkosti v Oxforde, ma 4x vacsi rozpocet ako vseky peniaze (mimo europskych strukturalnych fondov) ktore sa v grantovych systemoch daju na Slovensku na vedu za rok.


----------



## Amrafel

Som pri browsovaní narazil na túto budovu v španielskej Salamanke a mám taký pocit akoby sa inšpirovali PriFUKom. Každopádne, aj pre nás by to možno mohla byť inšpirácia, ako ho rekonštruovať.

http://architizer.com/projects/salamanca-municipal-building/


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Velmi pekne. To by ale znamenalo zriect sa kriklavych farbiciek, ktore sa pri rekonstukciach s radostou pouzivaju.


----------



## Ayran

neviem či tu parti aj zakladná škola, ale hadam hej  
http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/7225054/kosicka-skola-preraza-korculovanim-a-basketbalom.html



> KOŠICE. Základná škola na Hroncovej 23 v Košiciach sa rozhodla preraziť s jedinečným projektom zriadenia športovej triedy so zameraním na korčuľovanie. V spolupráci so Slovenským krasokorčuliarskym i rýchlokorčuliarskym zväzom a košickými klubmi Kraso centrum a Skating club otvára už v septembri triedu pre viac ako dvadsať prvákov.
> 
> „V silnej konkurencii košických škôl sme sa rozhodli zmeniť našu školu k lepšiemu. Šport je v súčasnosti lákadlom pre mnohé deti a ich rodičov. Korčuľovanie budú vyučovať kvalifikovaní tréneri v zrekonštruovanej Crow Aréne, v ktorej bude vyučovanie športovej prípravy prebiehať,“ povedala o projekte riaditeľka školy Klára Dziaková.
> Až do 18. júna prebieha dodatočný zápis do prváckej športovej triedy. Škola má už viac ako päťdesiatročnú tradíciu a potrebuje inováciu.
> 
> *Piatakov budú učiť basketbaloví majstri*
> 
> Športovú triedu zameranú na basketbal zriadi základná škola v spolupráci s basketbalovým klubom RIM Basket, ten vedú majstri Slovenska z roku 2007.
> 
> „Chlapci a dievčatá sa okrem basketbalu budú venovať aj gymnastike a plávaniu, tak dosiahneme u nich rozvoj všeobecnej športovej kultúry,“ vyzdvihla riaditeľka školy.


----------



## aquila

len na ukazku z krajiny, ktore je doslova za nasimi humnami a kde to ide ... nehovoriac o tom, ze to je hned pri pratri 

http://www.sme.sk/galeria/3891/vied...=tb__1514_r6875-r300-st.ir2-_t150.jpg&ref=tit


----------



## slowake

aquila said:


> len na ukazku z krajiny, ktore je doslova za nasimi humnami a kde to ide ... nehovoriac o tom, ze to je hned pri pratri
> 
> http://www.sme.sk/galeria/3891/vied...=tb__1514_r6875-r300-st.ir2-_t150.jpg&ref=tit


velmi pekne, len skoda ze spravili rovnaku chybu ako pri starej WUcke, kopa betonu a velke vydlazdene plochy. v lete tam kvalitne pecie


----------



## aquila

tak stara WUcka sa inak ani moc nedala postavit, lebo je to vlastne s postamtom nad stanicou a zeleznicou, plus su pod celym arealom velkokapacitne garaze

odhliadnuc od danoveho aspektu, kedze stara budova WUcky je superedifikat teda je na tom pravne ako najeky maronibrater  ale ma to danove vyhody. 

ale hej na novej mohli dat viac zelene, ale asi sa spoliehali na to, ze tam je prater. nicmenej netreba zabudat, ze tam sa ozaj premelie kvantum ludi .. studuje tam cez 23 tisic studentov ..


----------



## Amrafel

Update budovy Vedeckého parku UK na Bratislava YIMBY.


----------



## lupuss

:banana:


----------



## vitacit

ono to je pekne, ze si staviame nove centra (rovnako ako aj ustav medicinskych vied na savke) ale je vobec zname kto bude platit prevadzku ? t.j. upratovacky, elektrinu, vodu, plyn..... nemam pocit, ze by na to boli dlhodobe plany. taktiez by ma zaujimalo kto vsetko (okrem ludi z prifuku) tam bude robit. pride mi predimenzovana budova. ale zasa - sam som z vedy a vyskumu, verim, ze sa to rozbehne.


----------



## George1112

vitacit said:


> ono to je pekne, ze si staviame nove centra (rovnako ako aj ustav medicinskych vied na savke) ale je vobec zname kto bude platit prevadzku ? t.j. upratovacky, elektrinu, vodu, plyn..... nemam pocit, ze by na to boli dlhodobe plany. taktiez by ma zaujimalo kto vsetko (okrem ludi z prifuku) tam bude robit. pride mi predimenzovana budova. ale zasa - sam som z vedy a vyskumu, verim, ze sa to rozbehne.


Prave to je problem vsetkych vedeckych centier, ktore sa stavaju s EU fondou. Ja osobne mam pocit ze sa len potrebuju niekde utopit peniaze. Aby sa to mohlo financovat aj nadalej tak je ako prve potrebne zvysit vydavky na vedu a vyskum (a to v SR ide veeeelmi pomaly). Inak nieco podobne sa teraz stavia aj v ZA.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

George1112 said:


> Prave to je problem vsetkych vedeckych centier, ktore sa stavaju s EU fondou. Ja osobne mam pocit ze sa len potrebuju niekde utopit peniaze. Aby sa to mohlo financovat aj nadalej tak je ako prve potrebne zvysit vydavky na vedu a vyskum (a to v SR ide veeeelmi pomaly). Inak nieco podobne sa teraz stavia aj v ZA.


Opravim ta, v Ziline sa stavaju paralelne dva rovnake projekty - jeden bol podany ako backup - no a dostali oba. Ale inak vsetka cest, je to sice univerziita pre dopravu, ale mali by ste vidiet ako modeluju cervene krvinky pre rakusanov alebo proteiny pre Harward. Ale spat k projektom, tam je vyriesene financovanie na 3 roky a potom...


----------



## Anuris

Martinské centrum pre biomedicínu slávnostne otvorili


----------



## NuSo

Neverím, že sa v slovenských podmienkach podarilo vytvoriť takýto významný vedecko-edukačný komplex. Klobúk dole.


----------



## Anuris

Par dalsich pohladov:





































Zdroj: https://www.turieconline.sk/kultura...nie-martinskeho-centra-pre-biomedicinu-jlf-uk


----------



## Amrafel

NuSo said:


> Neverím, že sa v slovenských podmienkach podarilo vytvoriť takýto významný vedecko-edukačný komplex. Klobúk dole.


Na jednej strane som rád, že sa to postavilo a hádam to bude dobre slúžiť. Na druhej strane, netreba to preceňovať a nabubralé reči papalášov z toho článku sú totálne blbosti. V zahraničí sa za cenu celej tejto budovy vybavujú jednotlivé laboratóriá, tam sa robí tá skutočne svetová veda. Netreba ani zabúdať na to, že boli treba až eurofondy, aby sa vôbec niečo takéto zrealizovalo...Reči o podpore vedy a výskumu aj v kontexte toho, čo sa deje so SAV, sú teda neskutočným tliachaním a preto ani tomuto netreba prisudzovať až takú mimoriadnu váhu. Nakoniec je to aj tak o ľudskom kapitále a schopnosti ho využiť, nie o budovách...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Cena rekonstrukcie jedneho poschodia v susednej budove stala 10 mio chf, pre porovnanie. A to nie je ziadna velka budova, taka mala kocka. Inak ta martinska budova je ciry hnus, este aj architektura 70tich rokoch v zahranici (kde beton bol vsetko) je uplna krasa oproti tomuto. 

p.s. existuje aj druhy extrem - ako napriklad nove budovy v Novartis kampuse v Baseli, kde 70% podlazia zabera zahrada a bazenik s rybyckami a na 25%tach je natlacenych 150 ludi... Uplne terno tej budovy je to, ze akosi poddimenzovali rozvody, a ked ludia chcu net, tak tahaju wi-fi zo susednej budovy.


----------



## slovy88

*Limbach: Škôlka nad vinicou*


----------



## indie kid

Skoda, ze uz nechodim do skolky  Peckova budova


----------



## Amrafel

*Dokončené: Univerzitný vedecký park Univerzity Komenského*



> V Mlynskej doline sa úspešne končí výstavba Vedeckého parku Univerzity Komenského, najvýznamnejšieho projektu rozvoja najstaršej slovenskej univerzity v poslednom období a pravdepodobne aj na dlhú dobu dopredu. Realizácia bola hradená z európskych fondov a uplatnenie v novej inštitúcii by mali nájsť aj odborníci z iných univerzít a pracovísk (STU, SAV) so zameraním na výskum predovšetkým v oblasti molekulárnej medicíny, environmentálnej medicíny a biotechnológií.


http://bratislavayimby.blogspot.cz/2015/09/dokoncene-finished-univerzitny-vedecky.html


----------



## Amrafel

Ešte v kontexte tej škôlky vyššie...inšpirácia z Japonska 

https://www.ted.com/talks/takaharu_...rgarten_you_ve_ever_seen?language=cs#t-462325


----------



## potkanX

stale ked vidim ten univerzitny park, neda mi to - univerzita v usti nedavno rozhodla o rozsireni o budovu, samozrejme na projekt bola vypisana architektonicka sutaz. teraz karlova univerzita chce stavat dva nove pavilony, samozrejme je na ne vypisana architektonicka sutaz. ked masarykova univerzita isla stavat novy kampus, bola na to architektonicka sutaz...
u nas stavame verejnu univerzitnu budovu z verejnych penazi, dokonca este aj z europskych penazi, a vsetkym prijde uplne normalne, ze sa to priamo zada nejakemu spriatelenemu atelieru rektora ci bohviekoho...


----------



## Amrafel

Vraj bola svojho času súťaž a vyhral to akýsi Ateliér LM. Asi to bol naozaj nejaký spriaznený architekt, ale aspoň sa môžu oháňať tým, že súťaž robili. Je to škoda.


----------



## indie kid

Na strane druhej je tato budova urcite krajsia ako campus mtf v Trnave :/


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Smutnejsi fakt je ale ten, ze zbytok arealu je v dezolatnom stave a maximalne sa opravuje tak, ze sa zateplia dve steny nejakou kriklavou farbou (vid CH1).Dokonca ani panelove chodniky pouzivane pocas vystavby neboli nahradene asfaltom za 30-40 rokov co areal funguje.


----------



## potkanX

Amrafel said:


> Vraj bola svojho času súťaž a vyhral to akýsi Ateliér LM. Asi to bol naozaj nejaký spriaznený architekt, ale aspoň sa môžu oháňať tým, že súťaž robili. Je to škoda.


nebola verejna anonymna sutaz. ked si urobia vyzvanu sutaz pre styri ateliery, ktorym kazdemu za ucast nieco zaplatia, tak to za sutaz nepokladam. toto moze robit sukromny investor, aj pomerne casto robi. ale verejna institucia spravujuca verejne peniaze by mala postupovat inak.
tym nechcem nijako kritizovat vyslednu architekturu, vadi mi iba ten postup.


----------



## vitacit

ono je pekne, ze sa stavia nova vedecka ustanovizen na mlychoch ale polozme si otazky - kto to bude zivit ? chcu to zivit z eurofondov ? z horizon2020 ? ale nebodaj stat tam naleje prachy ? a ako ano, tak to ukontroluje co sa tam deje, aka veda sa tam robi, kto rozhodne, ze ake skupiny tam budu a kto bude v komisii, ktora bude mat na starosti vyber toho najlepsieho zo slovenskej vedy, ktore zagarantuje karenty, patenty ? alebo nam bude aj nadalej stacit zopar clankov v nejakych zbornikoch dakde z kategorie AGF (alebo aka to je kategoria...) a budeme onanovat v tech.sme.sk ked vyjde clanok, ze "slovensky vedec v autorskom time, ktory publikova v science/nature" ? (z tridsiatich spoluatorov na nezazivnom 22. mieste ?) jasne, su tam velke tlaky a odpracovane hodiny na stavbe si tam pisu ine zvierata ale bude tam dany priestor aj inym ako len tym vyvolenym ? ako fajn, ja som z vedy a som vdacny za vsetko co sa deje vo vede v tejto dzamahiriji. je to pekne, vysvietene, presklene, sexy cool outfit, budu z toho krasne fotky ako papalasi strihaju pasky. ale nenaslo sa zopar eur aj na upravy matfyzu alebo prifuku ? sak matfyzakom sa sypu tie male kocky na hlavu a prifuk ta fasada na ch1 nespasi.... ale to asi kamera nezaberie....


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

vitacit said:


> ono je pekne, ze sa stavia nova vedecka ustanovizen na mlychoch ale polozme si otazky - kto to bude zivit ? chcu to zivit z eurofondov ? z horizon2020 ? ale nebodaj stat tam naleje prachy ? a ako ano, tak to ukontroluje co sa tam deje, aka veda sa tam robi, kto rozhodne, ze ake skupiny tam budu a kto bude v komisii, ktora bude mat na starosti vyber toho najlepsieho zo slovenskej vedy, ktore zagarantuje karenty, patenty ? alebo nam bude aj nadalej stacit zopar clankov v nejakych zbornikoch dakde z kategorie AGF (alebo aka to je kategoria...) a budeme onanovat v tech.sme.sk ked vyjde clanok, ze "slovensky vedec v autorskom time, ktory publikova v science/nature" ? (z tridsiatich spoluatorov na nezazivnom 22. mieste ?) jasne, su tam velke tlaky a odpracovane hodiny na stavbe si tam pisu ine zvierata ale bude tam dany priestor aj inym ako len tym vyvolenym ? ako fajn, ja som z vedy a som vdacny za vsetko co sa deje vo vede v tejto dzamahiriji. je to pekne, vysvietene, presklene, sexy cool outfit, budu z toho krasne fotky ako papalasi strihaju pasky. ale nenaslo sa zopar eur aj na upravy matfyzu alebo prifuku ? sak matfyzakom sa sypu tie male kocky na hlavu a prifuk ta fasada na ch1 nespasi.... ale to asi kamera nezaberie....


tech.sme.sk robi velku slavu aj vtedy ked vyjde clanok v casopise s impaktom 3 aj nieco - co je v biologii odpad.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://www.ku.sk/ouniverzite/spravy/67397-prestavba-vysokokolskeho-internatu-pokrauje-v-plnom-tempe.html

Ruzombersku "Ku-čka" sa postupom casu meni na vybavenim jednu z najmodernejsich univerzit, zial zatial len vybavenim..


----------



## kapibara

Simulacne centrum a nova biblioteka pre medikov v Martine.




















BIOMED


----------



## ayoz

Zaujímavé, že sa tu vôbec neobjavila rekonštrukcia FEIky STU.


----------



## kajšmentke

ayoz said:


> Zaujímavé, že sa tu vôbec neobjavila rekonštrukcia FEIky STU.


A nevidel som dlho ani update FCHPT


----------



## vitacit

v suvislosti so simulacnym centrom v martine davam do pozornosti to, co sme urobili na lekarskej fakulte uk v bratislave:

http://www.simmed-ba.com/

moderne medicinske simulacne centrum postavene z internych financii, funguje uz druhy rok a mame s tym velky uspech medzi studentmi a ucitelmi (najma tymi mladymi).


----------



## Favorit

A ja potešený, že tá nová budova vedeckého parku v BA tu už dávno nebola... No nič, tak ešte pár fotiek + dosť nekvalitne spravené manželské intráky na Mlynoch. 



















Nová budova a...









...a budova oproti.



























Ten zjednodušený ksich Komenského ma potešil. 


















Rekonštrukcia FITky









Manželské intráky. Loggie sú už minulosť. 









Z foto možno moc nevidieť, ale je to veľmi nekvalitne spravené, všimnite si roh fasády v strede hore a vlastne celý ten roh...


----------



## _dumb0_

je to FEIka nie FITka a bola to zas investicia za vsetky drobne... cela budova je na kopci a oni tam namontuju rolety ktore maju veterny senzor a vzdy ked zacne fukat sa vytiahnu na doraz, lebo su skonstruovane tak ze pri silnejsom vetre by ich mohlo potrhat. idealna varianta na takuto budovu. nehovoriac o tom ze to uz mesiac stale ladia takze sa hocikedy stane ze je zrazu v ucebni uplna tma, alebo ked premietame na stenu tak sa vytiahnu a nic nevidno... vsetci profaci maju "velku" radost z toho


----------



## Anuris

Žilinská univerzita otvorila vedecký park a výskumné centrum



> Žilinská univerzita otvorila nový Univerzitný vedecký park a Výskumné centrum. Unikátne pracoviská za takmer 70 miliónov eur ponúkajú 29 špičkových laboratórií a ich úlohou je transformovať poznanie a technológie do hospodárskej a spoločenskej praxe. Aplikovaný výskum špecializovaných pracovísk sa venuje najmä inteligentnej doprave, energetike a progresívnym materiálom.












Zvonku to moc unikatne a spickovo nevyzera...


----------



## kajšmentke

Anuris said:


> Žilinská univerzita otvorila vedecký park a výskumné centrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zvonku to moc unikatne a spickovo nevyzera...


Išlo o rekonštrukcie alebo sú to nové budovy? Lebo už ako rekonštrukcia je to prinajlepšom šedý priemer (doslova) a ak je to novostavba tak tragédia obrovská (samozrejme dúfam že o to lepšie je vnútorné vybavenie o ktoré tu vlastne aj ide)


----------



## E499.3056

Slávnostné otvorenie Vedeckého parku pre biomedicínu v Bratislave

„Celková kapacita parku je viac ako 500 pracovníkov. Vedci by tu mali naplno pracovať od januára budúceho roka. BioMedPark, ako ho nazýva odborná verejnosť, začali stavať pred dvoma rokmi. Spolu stál 39,5 milióna eur, z toho vyše 33,6 milióna bolo čerpaných z eurofondov, zvyšok zo štátneho rozpočtu.“



















Zdroj: TASR


----------



## matusak

*Otvorenie auly Univerzity sv. Cyrila a Metoda v Trnave*

















zdroj: FB UCM


----------



## TiLK-the-BuilDer

Neviem, či sa to najviac hodí do projektov, štúdií, predmestia alebo sem, ale vidím tu školu v Lozorne, tak to dávam sem:

Plánovaná škola a škôlka v Slovenskom Grobe, časť Malý Raj. Obec má vo vlastníctve pozemok, ktorý jej za 1€ poskytol developer ešte v roku 2018 (TU), má tiež vypracovanú projektovú dokumentáciu a platné stavebné povolenie. Pôvodne sa spoliehala na dotáciu od vlády, teraz údajne čaká na novú výzvu na eurofondy, aby podala žiadosť.


----------



## aquila

Skoncila FIIT a skonci podobne aj STU.

A potom ze VS nema vahu... no nena.









Navrhli odvolať rektora STU Fikara, na rokovaní bola polícia


Akademici si odhlasovali koniec Miroslava Fikara.




domov.sme.sk


----------



## pezca

_TUKE, ČVUT and VUT like this_


----------



## aquila

V minulom storoci zaseknuty Peciar... a ze preco su vysoke skoky sracky

*Školy majú učiť a nie prispôsobovať sa študentom









Školy majú učiť a nie prispôsobovať sa študentom


Chceme vychovať generáciu slabochov alebo vzdelaných angažovaných mladých ľudí, pýta sa predseda Akademického senátu STU profesor Marián Peciar.




spravy.pravda.sk




*


----------



## ayoz

Hneď jeho prvá veta je peknou známkou pokrytectva, lebo keď záujem médií bol, tak ich vykázal zo zasadnutie akademického senátu (na čo nemal právo).


----------



## aquila

Univerzitná sloboda je vecou všetkých


Pozor na likvidáciu nezávislosti a samosprávy vysokých škôl.




komentare.sme.sk





Gröhling sa pustil do dost narocneho boja. je to nieco podobne ako pri sudcoch. mozno este narocnejsie, ale treba nase vysoke skoly konecne trosku posunut smer normalita a tym nemyslim americka normalita.

vobec ma neprekvapuju, ze najviac kvicia dekani, ktori maju na slovensku uplne nepochopitelny stat v state. urcite by sa kopu dekanon dost finance pohorsilo. aj ked nie su to uz take tie zlate roky korumpcie a uplatkov ako v 90tych rokoch, kedy lietali desiatky tisic euro za posunutie v poradovniku. potom na prelome milenia za skusky. 

tuto hlupost by mali ozaj cim skor ukoncit. vlastne to iste, preco vybuchla cela FIIT s kotuliakom na cele. 



> V reakcii na ministerstvom školstva pripravovanú novelu zákona o vysokých školách Klub dekanov fakúlt vysokých škôl SR vyslovil nesúhlas so snahou "zlikvidovať nezávislosť a samosprávu vysokých škôl a podriadiť vysoké školy politickej moci … čo sa na území Slovenska stalo zatiaľ dvakrát, prvý raz v roku 1938 až 1940, s nástupom fašistického režimu a druhý raz v roku 1950, a nástupom komunistického režimu".


no a co tento pan kritizuje, tak to je presn 1:1 kopia rakuskeho, resp nemeckeho systemu vysokych skol. cize ocividne aj tam je este stale fasisticky rezim na vysokych skolach, kedze komunizmus tam nikdy nebol. 

samozrejme tato zmena by dost zatriaslo aj svetom salonnych komunistov a progresivcov v akademickej sfere. o totalnych povalacoch nehovoriac. 



> Nuž, do návrhu som nazrel: počíta sa v ňom so zrušením akademických senátov fakúlt, voľba dekanov sa nahrádza ich vymenúvaním rektormi, redukujú sa kompetencie akademických senátov škôl a prenášajú sa na ich správne rady, v ktorých polovicu členov má vymenúvať minister, voľbu rektora orgánom akademickej samosprávy nahrádza jeho vymenovanie správnou radou.


neorobim si nadeje, ze by to preslo, ale ked to nebodaj prejde, tak by to bol krok spravnym smerom, pardom hlasom, pardom kadernikom  

samozrejme je tu obrovske riziko, ze ked tam bude druhy plavcan, draxler, ci lubyova, ze to moze dopadnut zle. nicmenej, tak ako oni falosne argumentuju, ze su v politike zlyhania, nerusia sa parlamentne volby, tu treba to iste povedat.


----------



## ayoz

Pochopiteľne sa sťažujú dekani, ktorí sú 20 rokov vo funkcii, akademický senát tvoria ich ľudia a akúkoľvek názorovú konkurenciu, ktorá sa ozvala vyhodili.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Prednedavnom sme tu mali diskusiu o tom ako sa obnovuje Dedeckova architektura v Mlynskej doline. Tak tu je ochutnavka dvoch pristupov: prvym je panelakfutur (scientific version) z podania Prif UK








Opacnym pristupom sa da pochvalit vedenie MatFyzu, ktore zvolilo decentnejsiu obnovu.






















Nazor si urobte kazdy sam.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Edit: pre doplnenie, chemicke pavilony by mali byt obnovene v teto zltej, biologicke su v cyklamenovo zelenej a ako bude geologia nie je zname. Povodne boli vsetky pavilony vykachlickovane, ako je to vidiet tu


----------



## vitacit

ako matfyzakovi sa mi dizajn matfyzu velmi paci. ked si spomeniem ako nam tie cervene kocky na hlavu padali.... este by to chcelo vynovit poslucharne a uplna parada.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Neviem ako na matfyze ale prifka ich dostala na celkom slusnu uroven.


----------



## aquila

takze ko(ko)tuliak ma uz druhy clanok o "morovych ranach" pre skolstvo.. zrovna on, ktory zlikvidoval podvodne FIITku  ale od Trendu ma to neprekvapuje .. 









Morová rana 2: návrh novely vysokoškolského zákona


V dnes platnom zákone sú vysoké školy nezávislé od politiky a ministerstva a využívajú akademickú samosprávu. Takáto nezávislosť sa však nepáči ministrovi Branislavovi Branislavovi Gröhlingovi.




www.trend.sk


----------



## dvernik

UK:


----------



## aquila

uvidime, ci sa podari zrusit tuto Kmotrikovu "vysoku skolu s.r.o"..









Ministerstvo školstva navrhuje odňať štátny


…súhlas na pôsobenie súkromnej Stredoeurópskej vysokej škole v Skalici pre porušovanie povinností. Škola funguje v Skalici od roku 2005 a je spájaná s podnikateľom Ivanom Kmotríkom, ktorý bol dlho predsedom správnej rady. V materiáli predloženom v medzirezortnom pripomienkovom konaní sa...




dennikn.sk


----------



## forneus1

Ono na vsetky sukromne vysoke skoly posobiace na SK by sa malo takto pozriet, resp. "zostatnit" ich (ano, mozno ma tu teraz obvinite ze som komunista ale nemozu sa tu rozdavat tituly za peniaze...) A UK a EUBA zlucit do jednej.


----------



## aquila

aj ked si myslim o EUBA svoje, zlucit s UK podla mna nie je cesta. skor je opacny problem, ze kazdej VS maju teraz kde ake pofiderne fakulty managementu. vid ked som sa dozvedel, ze aj na materialovo-technologickej fakulte STU take nieco maju. a to uz nejaky ten piatok, co bolo pre mna esta vacsie prekvapenie


----------



## dvernik

Bernolák:


----------



## dvernik

Fakulta chemickej a potravinárskej technológie STU:


----------



## carpet

K tomu asi toľko, v Česku tých študentov naberú habadej a minimálne polovicu v priebehu štúdia povyhadzujú. Na Slovensku sa prijímačkové otázky oficiálne predávajú v kníhkupectvách, miest je málo, kto sa otázky naučí, má veľkú šancu stať sa lekárom.


----------



## Horizon 2020

carpet said:


> K tomu asi toľko, v Česku tých študentov naberú habadej a minimálne polovicu v priebehu štúdia povyhadzujú.


O tomto neviem. Viem o ľuďoch čo tam študovali medicínu a všetci spravili. No to nie je relevantná vzorka.
No bol som v tom, že ich tam ako-tak držia, ak to nie je extrém.


----------



## potkanX

ja by som im vytkol akurat ze mali zalicovat okna s hranou fasady, inak ma na tom nic neuraza, pamatam si dost dobre ako to vypadalo predtym. ale tak dnesnym tendenciam v posudzovani architektury casto prestavam rozumiet.


----------



## Mikinko

Najvacsi problem je asi farebnost.
Situaciu by podla mna zachranilo, keby boli ramy okien cierne... a bez tej strasnej oranzovej pri vstupe prosim! 
Verim to mu, ze okolie a zelen sa budu upravovat v blinker dome a bude tam podobna dlazba ako pred nedalekou NBS?


----------



## aquila

vie mi niekto povedat, ako je do riti mozne, ze rektor univerzity (ok, univerzita a. dubceka je taka ucnovka, ale aj tak), moze byt poslancom za stranu ?!?

vsak toto je chore, a priam rukolapny dokaz politizacie VS. resp fakt si neviem vacsiu politizaciu predstavit.









Rektorom Trenčianskej univerzity je už po tretíkrát Jozef Habánik, vymenuje ho prezidentka Čaputová - vŠkolstve.sk


Z 22 prítomných členov Akademického senátu mu v tajnom hlasovaní vyjadrilo podporu 21 senátorov. Akademický senát Trenčianskej univerzity Alexandra Dubčeka v Trenčíne zvolil v stredu 2. decembra na nasledujúce štvorročné




www.webnoviny.sk


----------



## dvernik

FTVŠ UK:


----------



## jajopajox




----------



## aquila

tu plickovu budu aj nadstavovat/rozsirovat ?

lebo klobuk dole, ze to kompletne vykuchali. to je fajn, lebo skelet je v pohode a ked sa da patricna fasada, tak tiezo "kocky" sa daju lahko a efektivne zateplit.



dvernik said:


> FTVŠ UK:


v tomto (aj ked viem histicke dovody), tak si myslim, ze mat FTVS na takomto luxusnom mieste je sialeny luxus.

osobne si myslim, ze by bolo vyhladovo daleko lepsie, keby sa cela FTVS prestahovala do petrzalky k cisticke, kde by sa popritom samozrejme vybudovali treningove multifunkcne haly, bazeny a cele zazemie, ktore by sa mohlo vyuzit aj komercne. nieco ako samorinsky X bionic. a kludne nech si to pomenuju ako narodne sportove centrum. samozrejme aj s intrakmi/ubytovacimi kapacitami, hotelom & co.


----------



## BMiro

Po dlhych rokov slubov zacali pred volbami stavat skolu v malom raji 
Lokalita, co kazdym dnom rastie v pocte obyvatelov doteraz nema ani skolu ani skolku 

Rodicom, ktorym v roku 2014-2015 sluboval starosta skolku uz potrebuju skolu, tak to je celkom vtipne ze skolka ma este cas 

Ze vraj ju dokoncia september 2022, tak som velmi zvedavy...neskor sem dam aj nejake vizualizacie, sa mi zda ze som ich uz zahliadol


----------



## aquila

az som v soku,ze zrovna od progresivca Suchtu sa clovek docka rozumneho slova ku Gröhlingovej reforme. pekne to zhrnul. nase VS skoly su len lepsie ucnovky a nechcu aby im do toho ich hnojiku nikto zasahoval. nebodaj vylepsoval




__ https://www.facebook.com/vladosuchask/posts/569008157642051



a palec hore aj za aktivitu v Kosiciach, za ktoru ozaj nechutne vysackovali z STU Fikara a efektivne znicili FIITku




__ https://www.facebook.com/vladosuchask/posts/574622147080652


----------



## Amrafel

Úprimne, mne sa najviac páči návrh Andreja Svorenčíka, ktorý hovorí o potrebe zrušenia všetkých slovenských univerzít a ponechaní dvoch. Osobne by som pridal tretiu v Košiciach, teda - Bratislavu, Košice a jednu úplne novú. Ostatné nech sú súkromné, ale ani cent od štátu by dostať nemali.


----------



## yale99

Neviem či práve takýmto spôsobom, ale tá redukcia je potrebná, nemôžu existovať školy trvalo generujúce ťažko zamestnateľných absolventov.
Prípadne, aspoň obmedziť platnosť udeľovaných titulov len na príslušný kraj danej univerzity


----------



## BMiro

yale99 said:


> Neviem či práve takýmto spôsobom, ale tá redukcia je potrebná, nemôžu existovať školy trvalo generujúce ťažko zamestnateľných absolventov.


nahodou, mcdonalds si urcite pochvaluje


----------



## aquila

Pokial bude v statnej sprava podmienka rozne VS vzdelania na postup do vyssej platovej triedy a aj na nahadzovaca fakturiek v shared service centrach budu chciet tiez VS, tak tu bude dopyt po skalicach, svatych alzbetach, socialnych pracach a politologiach z baanskej...


----------



## BMiro

aquila said:


> Pokial bude v statnej sprava podmienka rozne VS vzdelania na postup do vyssej platovej triedy a aj na nahadzovaca fakturiek v shared service centrach budu chciet tiez VS, tak tu bude dopyt po skalicach, svatych alzbetach, socialnych pracach a politologiach z baanskej...


v shared centrach tie nahadzovacky vysoke skoly mat nemusia, ale problem je hlavne statna sprava
robil som davnejsie analyzy a tam sa roky nic nemeni, vyse 80% vyberovych konani do statnej spravy maju podmienku aspon prvostupnove VS vzdelanie, preto mame tolko Bc vsade
tu je o tom viac

alebo tu su live data (pozor nefunguje na mobile)


----------



## Horizon 2020

aquila said:


> az som v soku,ze zrovna od progresivca Suchtu sa clovek docka rozumneho slova ku Gröhlingovej reforme. pekne to zhrnul. nase VS skoly su len lepsie ucnovky a nechcu aby im do toho ich hnojiku nikto zasahoval. nebodaj vylepsoval


Šucha nie je mimo v týchto veciach. Tu fakt to nie je vhodné brať z pohľadu progresívec/konzervatívec.

Niektoré VŠ by možno aj chceli, ale pomaly nebude koho učiť. Bohužiaľ.
Keď neznížiš latku, nemáš študentov.
Na druhú stranu, ruku na srdce, drvivá väčšina učiva sú veci, ktoré pri zamestnaní na Slovensku nepotrebuješ...
Koľko absolventov zo slovenských škôl končí vo výskume?
Doteraz si pamätám, jak ma docentka ničila dvojdielnymi hyperboloidmi, anuloidmi, paraboloidmi a neviem čím. A čo z toho. Akurát keď teraz vidím, že to už v osnove nie je, tak si imaginárne odpľuvnem, jak to školstvo dopadlo. A ktorýkoľvek dekan povie, že túto vec netreba a ak ju nechá, nebude mať študentov  To ani nejde o peniaze, ale nemáš študentov, nepotrebuješ ľudí... A tak isto debata skončí pri parciálnych diferenciálnych rovniciach a pod. Len to potom kurevsky chýba, keď to potrebuješ. Aj keď reálne to potrebuje 1 zo 100.

Bohužiaľ školstvo je biedne dlhodobo. Akurát sa to krylo prebytkom študentov, takže učivo bolo náročnejšie. Avšak o schopnosti vybraných jedincov podať učivo študentom by som pochyboval.
Vidím to na skriptách. Ja vyhadzujem všetky skriptá čo mám. Pôvodne som si ich chcel nechať, že veď predsa niekedy sa na to pozriem. Avšak:
1) Nemám na to čas, iba to zavadzia a je to plné prachu.
2) Načo by som to robil. Vôbec to prebrať nepotrebujem.
3) Drvivá väčšina sú sračkovo napísané knihy. Účelom, prečo boli napísané bolo jedine, aby mali autori nejakú činnosť...

Na druhú stranu, ak Šucha očakáva, že vďaka tomu nejako zásadne klesne odliv študentov do Brna, tak sa mýli...
Poznal som kopu ľudí, ktorí tam išli z dôvodu "lebo Brno" študovať hocijakú kravinu.
Dokonca som zažil takých, čo išli do Brna na IT, lebo tam údajne nie je matika. To že nazvem predmet inak ako Matematika I, Matematika II. atď ešte nezanemná, že to nie je matika. Môžem to nazvať ľubovoľne.

A podobné budú aj tie kecy o spolupráci škôl s priemyslom. V slovenských realiách je to buď nacucnutie na školu alebo príkaz z vedenia spoločnosti v zahraničí.



Amrafel said:


> Úprimne, mne sa najviac páči návrh Andreja Svorenčíka, ktorý hovorí o potrebe zrušenia všetkých slovenských univerzít a ponechaní dvoch. Osobne by som pridal tretiu v Košiciach, teda - Bratislavu, Košice a jednu úplne novú. Ostatné nech sú súkromné, ale ani cent od štátu by dostať nemali.


A zrovna chce ponechať tie, kde ukončil štúdium
Ja by som teda preferoval poriadnu akreditáciu, kde to vyzeralo, že aj Komenského bude mať problém. Teda jej vybrané pracoviská. A ekonómia v BA tiež nie je zrovna slávna ako extra kvalita.

Prísť a povedať že všetko zrušme je najjednoduchšie.
Tak isto nerozumiem tomu vzniku univerzity na zelenej lúke. To mám brať doslovne či ako.
V podstate hneď na začiatku som to kvôli tomu aj prestal čítať.



aquila said:


> Pokial bude v statnej sprava podmienka rozne VS vzdelania na postup do vyssej platovej triedy a aj na nahadzovaca fakturiek v shared service centrach budu chciet tiez VS, tak tu bude dopyt po skalicach, svatych alzbetach, socialnych pracach a politologiach z baanskej...


Súhlas, je to problém.
Štát to rieši.
Vzal univerzitám prachy a nastavil kvóty, koľko musí byť inžinierov menej ako bakalárov. Nesplníš, nemáš peniaze. Len načo bude komu toľko bakalárov...
Možno by to mali aplikovať aj pri bakalároch 



yale99 said:


> Neviem či práve takýmto spôsobom, ale tá redukcia je potrebná, nemôžu existovať školy trvalo generujúce ťažko zamestnateľných absolventov.
> Prípadne, aspoň obmedziť platnosť udeľovaných titulov len na príslušný kraj danej univerzity


Presne tak.
Rušenie áno, ale je nutné to premyslieť.
Všetci tušia, že napríklad Trnava ani Nitra nepotrebujú dve univerzity...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Horizon 2020 said:


> Poznal som kopu ľudí, ktorí tam išli z dôvodu "lebo Brno" študovať hocijakú kravinu.
> Dokonca som zažil takých, čo išli do Brna na IT, lebo tam údajne nie je matika. To že nazvem predmet inak ako Matematika I, Matematika II. atď ešte nezanemná, že to nie je matika. Môžem to nazvať ľubovoľne.


Tu by som sa trochu pristavil, lebo s výnimkou medicín a niekoľkých výskumných odborov je vyslovene žiadúce aby sa pri súčasnom nastavení študijných plánov študent popri škole zamestnal. To väčšinou v malých mestách nejde a napr. v IT ponúka Brno oveľa väčšie možnosti práce v startupoch než napr. BA (subjektívne). O Prahe nehovoriac. Ten rozdiel medzi mladými ľudmi, čo sa počas školy snažili naberať prax je aj 2-3 roky po škole cítiť najmä vo výške ich platov. Nehovoriac o tom, akým spôsobom tá prax rozvíja predstavu ľudí o tom, čo asi chcú, alebo nechcú robiť. Ja som takto počas štúdia niekoľko krát prehodnotil na čo sa vlastne chcem zameriavať a som za to mimoriadne vďačný. 

Inak nemyslím si, že vyhodenie ťažšieho učiva ako napr. vyššia matematika je dobrý krok, lebo to "nikto nepotrebuje". To je možno fakt, že to používajú maximálne dvaja zo 100, ale osobne mi práve Matematika I./II. dala vklad do logického myslenia a vôbec nejakého analytického pohľadu na veci. Škoda, že takto mnohí dekani uvažujú. Nejaká optimalizácia je síce asi namieste, lebo memorovať sa do okola tie isté (nepotrebné) veci nemá rácio, ale za to nejaký technický základ je viac než nutné, aby absolventi najmä technických univerzit skrátka mali.


----------



## aquila

tak uz aj v eNku im dali priestor



https://dennikn.sk/2624105/reforma-vysokych-skol-teraz-nie-kedy-konecne-ano/





ruzomberok.ok said:


> Tu by som sa trochu pristavil, lebo s výnimkou medicín a niekoľkých výskumných odborov je vyslovene žiadúce aby sa pri súčasnom nastavení študijných plánov študent popri škole zamestnal. To väčšinou v malých mestách nejde


a tu je presne ten problem co je u nas. napriklad univerzita v trencine nemal nikdy vzniknut. nemala byt uz ani druha univerzita v trnave, alebo nitre. hnojarina v nitre mala aspon nejake racio, podobne ako VSDaS v ziline, ale aj povedzme aj KU v ruzomberku, aj ked to je tiez vlastne taka krcmeryho style uni len pre katolikov. 

to ze vnizkli kde ake ine pa-univerzity, ktore nemaju realne ziadny seriozny vyznam je druha vec. napriklad pri strednych skolach to mozno dokazem prekusnut, ale sukromne vysoke skoly by stat nemal financovat vobec.


----------



## ayoz

Ja som zvedavý, ako nakoniec dopadne to spájanie, lebo Paulis na to veľmi tlačí a chcel by to, ale samozrejme, školy ani nie. Pričom je tu 240 miliónov z plánu obnovy, za ktoré by sme tu mohli mať menej škôl, ale za to oveľa lepšie vybavených a modernejších. Aj keď sa bojím, s akými projektami školy prídu.


----------



## aquila

tak sudruh kugla a zapaleny zvazacik Kugla je po vojenskycn nakupoch(zachutilo mu pri kanisovi, co zazracne vyhral v sportke ked sa pytali na povod penazi), nosnom systreme expertom aj na vysoke skolstvo. a ta krestanizacia VS je dost dobry vtip 



> _Autor je politológ a publicista_
> 
> Univerzity vraj potrebujú „impulz,“ „otvoriť sa,“ pretože „sú uzavreté“. To má byť hlavnou (a prakticky jedinou) reformou ktorú navrhuje Gröhling. Zmeny, ktoré navrhuje, však zlepšenie neprinesú - nemajú prečo.
> 
> Naopak, predstavujú obrovské riziko. Skutočné príčiny, prečo došlo k zhoršeniu kvality výučby, priniesla mečiarovská novela z roku 1996, čo Gröhling nerieši vôbec.
> 
> *Politickí nominanti neprinesú zvýšenie kvality*
> Jedinou významnejšou reformou je zriadenie funkčných miest profesorov a docentov, ostatné sú kozmetické zmeny. Novela však rozbíja systém fakúlt, univerzity centralizuje a zavádza politický vplyv.
> 
> Polovicu členov Správnych rád má obsadzovať minister školstva. V Čechách, ktoré sú častokrát dávané ako vzor, je v skutočnosti vysokoškolský zákon veľmi podobný nášmu. Správne rady síce obsadzuje minister celé, v ich kompetencii je však najmä kontrola hospodárenia vysokých škôl.
> 
> Gröhling navrhuje, aby Správne rady v podstate úplne prevzali moc nad hospodárením a dokonca aj zasahovali do akademickej samosprávy. Politickí nominanti získajú nielen vplyv na voľbu rektora a významný vplyv pri výberových konaniach dekanov (resp. „orgánov“, ktorí ich nahradia), ale v niektorých prípadoch dokážu akademickú samosprávu dokonca zablokovať.
> 
> Tak sa pozrime, ako sú v slovenskej realite obsadzované správne rady v rezortoch. Až na výnimky - stranícki nominanti. Novela navyše nepochopiteľne navrhuje, že členovia Správnej rady nesmú mať s akademickou obcou nič spoločné.
> 
> Prečo si ktokoľvek myslí, že výsledkom bude zvýšenie kvality vysokých škôl?!
> 
> *Riziko „kresťanizácie“ vysokých škôl*
> Pozrime sa na riziká. Odporcovia novely často argumentujú rizikom nejakého fašistu na pozícii ministra školstva. Máme tu však oveľa reálnejšie nebezpečenstvo – kresťanistov. Ktoré vidíme už pri tejto vláde a tomto parlamente.
> 
> Pomôžem si príkladom z vlastného študentského života. Trnavská univerzita bola v 90-tych rokoch zakladaná ako slobodná, „protimečiarovská“ a učili na nej mnohí ľudia z prostredia VPN, disentu a mala silnú podporu zo zahraničia.
> 
> Niektoré odbory tak boli okamžite medzi slovenskou špičkou. Druhou stranou mince však bolo silné zastúpenie kresťanistov a vplyvu katolíckej cirkvi. A rektor, ktorý chcel univerzitu prerobiť na katolícku.
> 
> Takže začala „kresťanizácia“. Medzi mediálne známe prípady patrí napríklad vyhodenie docentky Plichtovej – pretože v mladosti vystúpila vo filme nahá. František Šebej odišiel z katedry psychológie, keď zistil, že na prijímačkách skúšajú študentov z biblických znalostí.
> 
> Rektorovi a jeho klike sa za pár rokov podarilo zlikvidovať niekoľko špičkových katedier, vyhádzať ideologicky nepohodlných učiteľov a zmeniť univerzitu na skanzen. Namiesto špičkových učiteľov začali na mnohých odboroch učiť bizarné postavičky. A „posily“ z katolíckych univerzít z Poľska...
> 
> A toto sa dialo za starého vysokoškolského zákona, nie v situácii, keď by platila Gröhlingova novela.
> 
> Teraz si predstavme, čo by hrozilo všetkým vysokým školám, ak by namiesto ministra prišiel nejaký „Marek to dal“. Je scestné pri tomto návrhu novely argumentovať českými či rakúskymi príkladmi pri ich spoločenskej a politickej kultúre. Kresťanisti nič také neuznávajú, majú Vieru, Pravdu a Poslanie.
> 
> Chce SaS za takýto vývoj niesť zodpovednosť?
> 
> Ak si ministerstvo želá „otvoriť“ vysoké školy, máme samosprávy, profesné komory, vedecké inštitúcie, tretí sektor atď., ktorých nominanti by iste vedeli „presadzovať verejný záujem“ lepšie ako politickí nominanti jedného ministra.
> 
> Lenže jadro problému nie je v „uzavretosti“ univerzít. Ale v kompetencii rozhodnúť, kto a čo bude učiť. Po revolúcii boli obe kompetencie dané senátom. Teda vplyv mali aj študenti.
> 
> Mečiarovská novela vysokoškolského zákona však priniesla dve zmeny – marginalizovala vplyv študentov v senátoch. A preniesla schvaľovanie študijných programov na novovytvorené Vedecké rady – úplne bez zastúpenia študentov.
> 
> Opäť osobná skúsenosť - tieto zmeny nielenže umožnili efektívnejšie sa zbavovať nepohodlných učiteľov. Priniesli výrazné zhoršenie kvality výučby. Napríklad, všetci študenti humanitárnych odborov dostali predmet slovenčina a to napriek tomu, že všetci, samozrejme, mali maturitu. A latinčinu s absurdným zdôvodnením, že patrí ku klasickému vzdelaniu. Na úkor skutočne osožných predmetov.
> 
> Jediným zmyslom bolo umelé navýšenie úväzkov pre spriaznených učiteľov. Výučba sa začala prispôsobovať záujmom učiteľov, nie potrebám študentov.
> 
> Pri medializovaných konfliktoch na vysokých školách sa študenti vždy postavili na stranu kvality výučby.
> 
> Pre technokratickú SaS je síce uvažovanie o študentoch ako o „produktoch“ pre potreby priemyslu vlastné, mala by však o nich uvažovať ako o „klientoch“ vzdelávacieho systému. A navrhnúť, ako zvýšiť, nie ďalej znížiť, ich vplyv na kvalitu učebného procesu.











Gröhlingova novela problém nerieši


Ale môže SaS v budúcnosti priniesť hanbu.




komentare.sme.sk


----------



## aquila

tak som zvedavy, ze ci budu aj nadalej protestovat .. lebo toto je docela dobra zmena k dobru



> *Ministerstvo školstva po pripomienkach upravilo novelu vysokoškolského zákona.* Tvrdí, že odstránilo politizáciu, proti ktorej sa búrili vysoké školy. Po novom už ministerstvo, ale ani akademický senát nebudú môcť svojvoľne nominovať ľudí do správnych rád.
> 
> K novele prišlo asi 500 pripomienok, z nich takmer polovicu rezort školstva neakceptoval. Ďalších 280 pripomienok bolo akceptovaných alebo čiastočne akceptovaných.
> 
> V novele napríklad pribudlo aj vymedzenie akademických podvodov a sankcií.
> 
> Vysoké školy nesúhlasili s tým, aby mali väčšie kompetencie správne rady, v ktorých sedia zástupcovia verejnosti. Nominantov do rady majú vyberať rôzne združenia, zastupiteľské či neziskové organizácie. V správnej rade takisto nemôže sedieť zamestnanec žiadneho ministerstva, ani politik.
> 
> Polovicu členov správnej rady po novom vyberie rezort školstva a druhú polovicu akademický senát. Tak sa vytvorí párny počet členov. Posledného, nepárneho člena, si vyberú už zvolení členovia Správnej rady po vzájomnej dohode. Tak ani jedna skupina nebude mať nadpolovičnú väčšinu.
> 
> Kvestor (má na starosti hospodársky chod vysokej školy) bude po novom zodpovedať rektorovi, nie správnej rade. Nakladanie s majetkami vysokej hodnoty už nebude mať v rukách iba správna rada, ale musí to schváliť aj akademický senát.
> 
> Novela naďalej zavádza funkčné miesta pre odborníkov zo zahraničia. Takisto zavedie financovanie vysokých škôl na základe výkonnostných zmlúv.
> 
> Zatiaľ nie je jasné, ako sa k upravenej novele stavajú vysoké školy, ktoré proti nej zorganizovali už niekoľko protestov. S novelou sa majú zoznámiť do konca týždňa. „Cítime však podporu od ľudí z akademickej obce aj mimo akademickej obce,“ povedal štátny tajomník Ľudovít Paulis.





https://dennikn.sk/minuta/2642268/


----------



## aquila

je skoda, ze sa skolstvu venuju, az ked sa mu venuje niekto z progresivnej bubliny a vlastne kandidat na ministra skolstva PS. ale ked neprsi, aspon kvapka..

toto je asi najdolezitejsia vec, ktoru jaksi zabudaju na univerzatach spomenut ..



> Za posledných desať rokov klesol počet študentov o tretinu. O koľko klesol počet fakúlt, katedier alebo profesorov? Ten priestor na efektivitu existuje





> "Máme systém nastavený v roku 1992, keď sa urobila, na tú dobu, dobrá reforma univerzít, ale časom sa ukázalo, že neprináša výsledky a zostala zaseknutá v tej dobe. Jednoducho ju potrebujeme obnoviť. Nemôžeme si myslieť, že nejaká politika môže trvať 30 rokov. Svet sa mení. Máme dobrý experiment, ktorý nám ukazuje, že to, ako to robíme teraz, nefunguje," hovorí v rozhovore pre denník SME nový šéf Zastúpenia Európskej komisie na Slovensku VLADIMÍR ŠUCHA.





> Šucha: Na Slovensku nám na vzdelávaní nezáleží
> Čakajú nás výrazné zmeny na trhu práce.
> Autor
> Zuzana Kovačič Hanzelováauthor
> 
> Zuzana Kovačič Hanzelová, Valentín Lužák
> Redakcia
> 
> Šucha je nový šéf Zastúpenia Európskej komisie na Slovensku.
> 
> Ako zmeniť inovácie a vedu? Čo prinesie plán obnovy? Záleží politikom na vzdelaní, keď opäť zatvorili radšej školy ako obchody? Ako sa dostala rodina Šuchovcov ku kauze policajnej razie v Moldave nad Bodvou?
> 
> "Máme systém nastavený v roku 1992, keď sa urobila, na tú dobu, dobrá reforma univerzít, ale časom sa ukázalo, že neprináša výsledky a zostala zaseknutá v tej dobe. Jednoducho ju potrebujeme obnoviť. Nemôžeme si myslieť, že nejaká politika môže trvať 30 rokov. Svet sa mení. Máme dobrý experiment, ktorý nám ukazuje, že to, ako to robíme teraz, nefunguje," hovorí v rozhovore pre denník SME nový šéf Zastúpenia Európskej komisie na Slovensku VLADIMÍR ŠUCHA.
> 
> Záleží politikom na vzdelávaní, keď sme opäť ako prví zatvorili školy?
> 
> Myslím, že v tejto situácii je to trošku iné ako minulý rok alebo začiatkom tohto roka. Čísla nám ukazujú, že ten vírus sa relatívne dosť šíri cez školy, takže myslím, že v niektorých prípadoch to je oprávnené.
> 
> Rozumiem, ale otvárajú sa vleky ,wellness či hotely a školy budú zatvorené. Nie je to symbol toho, ako na Slovensku pristupujeme k vzdelávaniu?
> 
> Dá sa to takto spojiť a myslím, že je to lákavé spojenie. Keď urobíme dva kroky dozadu od tohto konkrétneho prípadu, tak sa o Slovensku nedá povedať nič iné, ako to, že nám na vzdelávaní veľmi nezáleží.
> 
> Samozrejme, že politici majú na tom obrovskú zásluhu, ale aj keď sa pozriete na sociologické prieskumy, tak za posledných 30 rokov vzdelávanie kleslo medzi prioritami ľudí z tretej priečky o asi desať miest.
> 
> 
> 
> Ťažko povedať, kto je príčinou, podľa mňa sú to skôr tí politici, ktorí o vzdelávaní nehovorili dostatočne a nespravili z neho dôležitú hodnotu. A keď vidíme, že v tejto krajine sa darí všelijakým pseudoexpertom a pseudodiplomatom, tak potom kde je tá motivácia a ukážka toho, že to vzdelávanie je dôležité?
> 
> Povedali ste, že "stojíme pred najväčšími zmenami ľudstva, bojím sa ich viac ako klimatických zmien". Predpokladám, že ste hovorili práve o tých zmenách na trhu práce a transformácii ekonomiky. V tomto je Slovensko najviac zraniteľné. Ak by sme teraz neurobili žiadnu reformu, čo by nás čakalo najbližších 20 rokov?
> 
> Hovorím najmä o zmenách, ktoré súvisia s umelou inteligenciou. Najbližších desať rokov bude zrejme veľmi dramatických a transformačných pre celú spoločnosť, nie en pre Slovensko. Sú však krajiny, ktoré sú viac zraniteľné, a sú krajiny, ktoré sú menej zraniteľné.
> 
> “
> Za posledných desať rokov klesol počet študentov o tretinu. O koľko klesol počet fakúlt, katedier alebo profesorov? Ten priestor na efektivitu existuje.
> „
> 
> Vladimír Šucha
> 
> Samozrejme, umelá inteligencia a nové technológie vyprodukujú nové pracovné miesta, ale s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou ich vyprodukujú tam, kde už inovácie existujú a je veľmi ťažké si predstaviť, že sa niečo drasticky zmení a zrazu budeme my lídrami v technológiách a umelej inteligencii.
> 
> Keď sme na čele krajín, ktoré sú z tohto pohľadu najohrozenejšie, tak bolo veľmi smutné vidieť, že napríklad celoživotné vzdelávanie z plánu obnovy vypadlo. Slovensko nakoniec, našťastie, prijalo stratégiu pre celoživotné vzdelávanie, lebo je veľmi naivné myslieť si, že celoživotné vzdelávanie je len vecou zamestnávateľov.
> 
> Najmä keď všetky naše systémy sociálneho zabezpečenia a celoživotného vzdelávania máme nastavené na tradičný spôsob zamestnávania, ktorý už je minulosťou.
> 
> Už nemôžeme hovoriť o kontraktoch, keď v celej Európskej únii máme polovicu ľudí zamestnaných na iné ako bežné kontrakty, ktoré poznáme. Táto transformácia sa dotýka všetkého vrátane sociálneho zabezpečenia, vyberania daní a mnohých ďalších vecí, ktoré stoja pred nami a budú sa dramaticky meniť.
> 
> Spomínali ste inovácie, ktoré sú našou veľkou slabinou. Povedali ste, že "keď sa stretávam s inovátormi naprieč krajinou, tak ani netušia o stovkách miliónov, ktoré majú k dispozícii. Nedostanú sa k nim. Peniaze máme, ale dávame ich niekam do čiernych dier". Toto je debata, ktorú vedieme už desať rokov a z toho, čo hovoríte, vyplýva, že peniaze máme, len nemáme stratégiu?
> 
> No, peniaze máme. Od vstupu do Európskej únie máme dokonca povinne peniaze na inovácie. My by sme ich radi presunuli a aj ich presúvame všelikam, pred pár rokmi napríklad na diaľnice. Čiže tie peniaze máme, len nemáme jasno v tom, komu, ako a na čo by tie peniaze mali ísť.
> 
> Dobrá správa je, že plán obnovy je podľa mňa veľmi dobrý dokument, najlepší aký Slovensko doteraz malo pre svoj rozvoj napísaný a sú tam veľmi silné kapitoly, ktoré sa týkajú inovácií alebo reformy vysokých škôl. Z tohto pohľadu je tam nádej, že by sme mohli v tomto smere urobiť veľa.
> 
> Nedávno ste na facebooku napísali, že podľa OECD dáva Slovensko na univerzity viac ako Česká republika, Poľsko a Kórea, ale výsledky našich vysokých škôl sa s týmito krajinami porovnať nedajú. Dajú sa tie inovácie robiť bez univerzít a keď teda majú dosť peňazí, prečo stále tvrdia, že potrebujú viac peňazí a nepotrebujú reformu?
> 
> Neviem prečo. Ja som nikdy nepovedal, že nepotrebujú viac peňazí. Bolo by super, keby sme mali viac peňazí na univerzity. Ale jednoducho keď máme systém, ktorý až tak dobre nefunguje, tak si nie som celkom istý, či pokračovať v ňom dáva zmysel.
> 
> Máme systém nastavený v roku 1992, keď sa urobila na tie časy dobrá reforma univerzít, ale časom sa ukázalo, že tá reforma neprináša výsledky a zostala zaseknutá v tých časoch a jednoducho ju potrebujeme obnoviť. Nemôžeme si myslieť, že nejaká politika môže trvať 30 rokov. Svet sa mení.
> 
> Máme dobrý experiment, ktorý nám ukazuje, že to ako to robíme teraz nefunguje. Nie sme si istí, či reforma, ktorá je navrhnutá pomôže, ale je našou povinnosťou ju urobiť a byť citliví na to, či funguje, alebo nefunguje a prípadne ju doladiť. Ale je absolútne nezodpovedné neurobiť nič, lebo vidíme, že nerobiť nič nás bude viesť len k tomu, čo máme dnes a bude to ešte horšie.
> 
> Toto som hovoril už pred jedenástimi rokmi. Bol som súčasťou toho akademického systému, videl som tie veci zvnútra aj zvonka. Pôsobil som na univerzitách v zahraničí, viedol som aj relatívne veľkú výskumnú inštitúciu v Európskej komisii. Teda vidím, ako sa tie veci dajú robiť aj s rovnakým množstvom peňazí, lebo nie vždy je to o peniazoch, ale aj o efektivite vynakladania peňazí.
> 
> Asi najhoršia vizitka slovenských univerzít je to, že študenti masovo Slovensko opúšťajú a až 21 percent ich študuje v zahraničí, čo je šesť- až sedemnásobne viac ako u našich susedov. Koľko študentov nám takto odchádza za hranice?
> 
> Presné číslo neviem, ale tých 21 percent je číslo, ktoré je už ďaleko za hranicou toho, čo nazývame únik mozgov. Jedna vec je mobilita. V krajinách, kde je ten jazyk vo svetovom kontexte menej výrazný, alebo, ktoré sú menej výkonné, vždy viac študentov odchádza, ako prichádza. Ale ak sa porovnávame so susednými krajinami, kde je to číslo zhruba tri až päť percent a u nás je to 21 percent, tak je jasné, že v našom systéme niečo zlyháva.
> 
> Čiže toto nie je o peniazoch, tie sú porovnateľné, sto eur na študenta v jednej krajine viac alebo menej nehrá rolu. Počul som dokonca aj, že to je chyba novinárov alebo ľudí ako ja, že vytvárajú zlý imidž a dovolia si kritizovať. Ale čo iné sa dá robiť, ako hovoriť, že potrebujeme zmenu, keď tu máme takéto čísla.
> 
> Osobne ma šokovalo, napríklad pri sledovaní situácie na Slovenskej technickej univerzite, okrem tých mocenských bojov aj celkové vnímanie základných akademických a demokratických princípov, keď si napríklad senát odhlasoval, že novinári na ich zasadnutiach nemôžu byť, hoci ide o zo zákona verejné zasadnutie. Keď to takýto mentálny svet funguje na jednej z najlepších univerzít na Slovensku, pomôže nejaká formálna reforma, alebo ide o hlbší problém v spoločnosti?
> 
> Úplne súhlasím. Myslím si, že je to aj odraz hlbšieho spoločenského problému. Ale myslím si, že táto reforma má šancu tomu pomôcť, lebo problém je predovšetkým uzavretosť.
> 
> Keď sa pozriete napríklad na počty profesorov, ktorí sú u nás zo zahraničia, začne sa rozprávať o tom, že majú strašne nízke platy. To je tiež ilúzia, veď tie tabuľky nie sú povinné, univerzity môžu byť oveľa efektívnejšie.
> 
> “
> Potrebujeme toľko vysokoškolákov, koľko potrebuje pracovný trh.
> „
> 
> Vladimír Šucha
> 
> Za posledných desať rokov klesol počet študentov o tretinu. O koľko klesol počet fakúlt, katedier alebo profesorov? Ten priestor na efektivitu existuje.
> 
> Keď si pozriete výročné správy jednotlivých univerzít, sú tam aj celkom zaujímavé platy, nielen také, aké sa spomínajú v médiách. Ale aj za tie platy, o ktorých všetci plačú, nám môžu prísť skvelí učitelia povedzme z Ukrajiny, Balkánu a z mnohých ďalších krajín. Len ich treba treba prilákať, treba ich sem priniesť a to nám prinesie novú energiu.
> 
> To isté treba urobiť v exekutívnych funkciách. Väčšina z tých, ktorí sú funkcionári univerzít, na tých univerzitách vyštudovali, robili doktorát, robili asistenta docenta alebo profesora a celý život prežili na tej univerzite.
> 
> Môžete tvrdiť, že ten človek to najlepšie pozná zvnútra, ale akademický svet je o poznaní celého sveta, o učení sa, o mobilite a prenášaní nových poznatkov a to sa nedá robiť v uzavretom systéme, na to musí byť systém otvorený a jedine tak sa dá postupovať vpred.
> 
> V spomínanom statuse ste napísali aj to, že "až 70 percent pracovných miest je obsadených prekvalifikovanými absolventmi vysokých škôl. Inými slovami magistri, ktorí vyštudovali za verejné peniaze, pracujú na miestach, kde by stačili bakalári alebo stredoškoláci. Úplne najhoršie umiestnenie v Európskej únii". Znamená to, že na vysokých školách by malo študovať menej ľudí?
> 
> Nie. Potrebujeme mať relatívne vysoké percento vysokoškolákov, aj keď to nesmieme porovnávať so Spojenými štátmi alebo s Veľkou Britániou. Potrebujeme toľko vysokoškolákov, koľko potrebuje pracovný trh.
> 
> Samozrejme, my ten trh môžeme posúvať, ale aj to je úloha univerzít. Keď ony budú vytvárať inovácie, tak budú zamestnávať vysokokvalifikovaných ľudí.
> 
> Inde väčšina absolventov končí s bakalárskym titulom a u nás väčšina končí až s magistrom. My nemáme profil zamestnaneckých miest, ktoré by zodpovedali profilu univerzít.
> 
> Samozrejme, môžeme byť ambicióznejší, ale nie šesťkrát viac, ako je náš trh. Náš náš systém ich nevie uživiť a mnohokrát tí, ktorí majú magisterský alebo inžiniersky titul, pracujú na miestach, kde by stačil bakalár alebo stredoškolák.
> 
> V tom sú uväznené obrovské peniaze, keďže máme zadarmo vysokoškolské vzdelávanie a tie peniaze by mohli zostať na tej univerzite a prispieť jej rozvoju. Napríklad vo verejnej správe treba vytvoriť tlak, aby sa nevyžadoval magister na pozície, kde nie je potrebný.
> 
> Treba pracovať aj so zamestnávateľmi. Tí volajú po profesionálnom bakalárovi, kde by mohli aj učiť alebo pomáhať nastaviť kurikulum. To nie je vízia na 50 rokov, ale okamžitá potreba.
> 
> Opäť vás citujem: "Slovensko zaostáva, bez reforiem a inovácií nebude mať peniaze na budovanie sociálneho štátu. Plán obnovy môže pomôcť, ale zmeny musia pokračovať, pretože svet sa mení veľmi rýchlo." Uvedomujú si politici to, čo hovoríte? Že nám uniká rast HDP už od všetkých štátov Európskej únie, že nás čakajú zásadné zmeny a že na to doplatí veľká skupina obyvateľov, keď jediný dôvod, prečo robíme reformy, sú peniaze z Bruselu?
> 
> Nie sú to len peniaze, ale je to aj tlak, lebo s EÚ sme v tomto uzavreli kontrakt a nejde len o jednoduchú dotáciu. Je ľahké rozdávať, ale tie peniaze sa musia niekde vyzbierať.
> 
> Reformy, ktoré sa spravili pri vstupe do Európskej únie, naštartovali ekonomiku a približovali sme sa k priemeru hrubého domáceho produktu Európskej únie. Žiaľ, posledné roky sa od toho priemeru vzďaľujeme.
> 
> Vyčerpali sme expanzívnu časť, keď sem prichádzali zahraniční investori pre relatívne lacnú pracovnú silu a kvalifikovaných ľudí, ktorých predchádzajúci režim vcelku dobre vzdelal. Ale kvalita ľudí, ktorí prichádzajú na trh práce, už nie je taká, ako bývala.
> 
> Technologické zmeny tak môžu spôsobiť veľké problémy a pred tým nás už varuje OECD. Momentálne sa máme relatívne dobre a sme sociálne najspravodlivejší štát v Európskej únii.
> 
> To je pozitívna stránka Slovenska, na ktorej treba budovať. Ale potrebujeme sa hýbať vpred, aby sme si to udržali a aby sa z nás nestala krajina, kde sa sociálne nožnice roztvoria a veľa ľudí prepadne cez sociálnu sieť, lebo ju nebudeme môcť udržať, a my sa prepadneme do pasce strednopríjmových alebo nízkopríjmových krajín a zostaneme tam jednu celú generáciu.
> 
> Máte pocit, že táto vláda má odvahu robiť reformy, ktoré nie sú vždy populárne a môžu trvať dlhšie ako jej volebné obdobie? Dali sme miliardu na plošné testovanie, plánujeme dať 300 miliónov na odmeny za očkovanie. To sú obrovské sumy, ktoré by sme vedeli investovať do iných oblastí a naštartovať reformy. Má táto vláda na takéto reformy ambíciu a schopnosti?
> 
> Samozrejme, že manažovanie pandémie je problematické, úplne ideálne to nie je asi nikde. Vidíte, že vo všetkých krajinách sú protesty, ľudia sú už unavení a nahnevaní. Takže to by som nechal ako taký chaos, ktorý vychádza z toho, že je tu niečo, čo sme tu sto rokov nemali.
> 
> Druhá vec je ambícia a odvaha robiť reformy. Samozrejme, že na to treba odvahu. Zo zasadnutí strategickej rady, kde sa premiérovi snažíme radiť s programom, mám pocit, že on tú odvahu má a má aj víziu.
> 
> Len to zatiaľ nevidno v praxi.
> 
> Ja to vidím v praxi na mnohých rozhodnutiach, ktoré nie sú až také viditeľné. Hovorili sme o inováciách a to, ako sa tá kapitola inovácií a podpory výskumu dostala do pánu obnovy, je len vďaka nemu a jeho tvrdému postoju v rokovaniach.
> 
> Čiže ja vidím kopu vecí, ktoré nemajú až taký ideologický náboj a povedzme, že novinári sa o nich až tak nezaujímajú, lebo to nie sú také vzrušujúce témy.
> 
> Ak si spravíme test Dzurindom alebo Miklošom, tak vidno, že oni do histórie vošli ako reformátori, ktorí naštartovali rozpadajúcu sa ekonomiku a dostali nás do Európskej únie. Takáto úprimná odvaha sa vám vždy vráti.
> 
> Tak ako na prísneho učiteľa, na ktorého ste nadávali, spomínate v dobrom, lebo vám do života dal veľa, tak aj krajina bude s odstupom času vnímať takýchto odvážnych lídrov a vizionárov.
> 
> Verím, že takéto krízy dokážu vytiahnuť v krajine ľudí, ktorí prídu s nejakou víziou, aj keď sa to odrazí na strate preferencií. Aj keď sa nezdá, že tí, ktorí sú proti reformám, by z toho na preferenciách veľmi profitovali.











Šucha: Peniaze na inovácie máme, len nevieme čo s nimi


Rozhovor s odborníkom na vedu, výskum a vzdelávanie Vladimírom Šuchom.




domov.sme.sk


----------



## scarlet_field

Horizon 2020 said:


> Obzvlášť úchvatne pôsobia finančné nároky spájania univerzít v Trnave, viď excelovská príloha.
> 
> 
> Schválená cestovná mapa spájania do roku 2026 - Trnavská univerzita v Trnave | Ministerstvo školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu Slovenskej republiky
> 
> 
> Na integráciu týchto škôl by bolo vraj potrebné vraziť do ich budov 77 miliónov eur.


akoze z dvoch univerzit bude jedna ale budov bude treba viac?


----------



## forneus1

Horizon 2020 said:


> Plán ministerstva školstva na spájanie univerzít s cieľom dostať aspoň jednu univerzitu do top 500 vychádza    . Spojiť sa chcú nasledovné VŠ:
> 1) Trenčianska univerzita a Dubnický technologický inštitút
> 2) Trnavská univerzita a Univerzita Cyrila Metoda
> 3) TUKE, UPJS a veterinou v KE formou transferu technológií
> 
> Obzvlášť úchvatne pôsobia finančné nároky spájania univerzít v Trnave, viď excelovská príloha.
> 
> 
> Schválená cestovná mapa spájania do roku 2026 - Trnavská univerzita v Trnave | Ministerstvo školstva, vedy, výskumu a športu Slovenskej republiky
> 
> 
> Na integráciu týchto škôl by bolo vraj potrebné vraziť do ich budov 77 miliónov eur.
> V čase klesajúceho počtu študentov si v rámci zvyšovania kvality univerzít viem predstaviť investovanie aj do niečoho iného ako x ďalších budov za desiatky miliónov eur. Len aby sa nestalo, že ešte aj táto súčasná infraštruktúra našich univerzít bude prebytočná.


A take ze spajanie UK a STU je stale scifi?


----------



## ayoz

Pokiaľ im to nenariadi štát (čo nenariadi), tak áno.


----------



## BMiro

Skola v malom raji napreduje


----------



## Horizon 2020

scarlet_field said:


> akoze z dvoch univerzit bude jedna ale budov bude treba viac?


Presne tak.



forneus1 said:


> A take ze spajanie UK a STU je stale scifi?


Neviem o tom.
Je nutné si položiť základnú otázku, že načo by to robili?
Tieto predstavované spájania v Trnave a pod. sú kvôli akreditácii. Ako bonus môžu dostať peniaze na spájanie.
Nemyslím si, žeby UK a STU mali zásadný problém s akreditáciou.
Nevidím pre nich najmenší dôvod, aby to toho spájania šli len tak.

Áno, ministerstvo malo nejaký sen, že sa UK, STU a dokonca SAV spoja. Malo to byť kvôli tomu, aby aspoň jedna univerzita na Slovensku bola v prvej 500-vke najlepších univerzít.
Dokonca neviem či to nie je jeden z míľnikov podpory v rámci Plánu obnovy. Ak to tam je, tak som veľmi silno zvedavý ako to chcú splniť...


----------



## E499.3056

Horizon 2020 said:


> Obzvlášť úchvatne pôsobia finančné nároky spájania univerzít v Trnave, viď excelovská príloha.
> Na integráciu týchto škôl by bolo vraj potrebné vraziť do ich budov 77 miliónov eur.


Ale to je myslim jasne, ze v Trnave s budovami nebude mat miestny realitny magnat Igor Matovic ziadny problem


----------



## aquila

Zaujimavy pohlad z ciech , kde chcu dalej redukovat ucivo a skrtnut "prvu" hodinu aka ziaci by chodili na 9tu.

Ked si spomeniem, ze my sme mali aj nulte hodiny kusok po 7mej 

Ja si myslim, ze skor skratit na 8 rokov a zhustit.. teraz to maju roztahane









První vyučovací hodinu bych zrušil. Ať žáci chodí na devátou, říká ministr školství Balaš | Domov | Lidovky.cz


Vladimír Balaš je už 25. den ve funkci ministra školství. Jeho prioritou v resortu je navýšení kapacit škol a školek. Pokračovat bude i v reformě osnov, kterou zdědil. „Rád bych škrtnul první hodinu. Při změně rámcových vzdělávacích programů k nějaké redukci učiva stejně musí dojít,“ říká Balaš...




www.lidovky.cz


----------



## SVGA

Staré Grunty


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Predbehol si ma


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Podla insiderskych informacii bude na fasade obnovenych budov Prif Uk omietka.


----------



## forneus1

Zlúčenie UK a STU? Univerzity si to predstaviť nevedia, Horecký áno


Minister školstva Ján Horecký však myšlienku spojenia sa školám nevnucuje.




spravy.pravda.sk





Zeby sa tu konecne zacalo rozmyslat?


----------



## aquila

osobne si mylim, ze zrovna STU a UK moc zlucovat netreba. skor by som videl ze preco su v TT dve univerzity ? preco v nitre ?
preco existuje nejake ucnovka, ktora si nadava univerzita v trencine ?


----------



## ayoz

Tak celá tá časť plánu obnovy o zlučovaní vznikla práve z iniciatívy UK a STU, ktoré potom cúvli (keď už bol POO schválený). Celé to vzniklo preto, aby sme mali univerzitu v TOP 500, čo iné univerzity len ťažko dokážu. Inak spomínané trnavské univerzity boli dlho jediné, ktoré prejavili záujem spájať sa a aj k tomu vypracovali plán, ale nakoniec tiež cúvli.









UCM aj Trnavská univerzita chcú vytvoriť celok, poukazujú na komplikácie výzvy - SME Minúta


Univerzita sv. Cyrila a Metoda a Trnavská univerzita v Trnave majú plán vytvoriť jeden spoločný univerzitný celok v Trnave.




www.sme.sk













Univerzita sa chce s niekým spojiť. Nikto nemá záujem v Košiciach ani Bratislave


Reaguje na výzvu ministerstva školstva.




kosice.korzar.sme.sk


----------



## vitacit

Hlavne načo je EUBA. Nech sa zlúči s STU alebo UK. Keď chcú byť Ing, tak nech idú pod STU.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

vitacit said:


> Hlavne načo je EUBA. Nech sa zlúči s STU alebo UK. Keď chcú byť Ing, tak nech idú pod STU.


z mojej skúsenosti - ľudia na technickej univerzite majú zvláštny pocit nadradenosti nad ekonomickými odbormi a zlúčenie by zrejme nebolo v prospech rozvoja a zrovna EUBA, STU, UK je to lepšie čo sa na Slovensku dá študovať.

Skôr tu máme zaujímavosti ako Dubnický Technologický Inštitút, Sládkovičovo, TnUni,... ale treba povedať, že nemusí byť všetko, čo sa tam študuje úplne zlé, ale určite by menším školám pomohla integrácia s väčšou a nastavenie kvalitatívnych noriem, štandardov a istej akademickej úrovne, ktoré mestá ako Dubnica, Sládkovičovo proste ľudsky nedokážu generovať.


----------



## ayoz

vitacit said:


> Hlavne načo je EUBA. Nech sa zlúči s STU alebo UK. Keď chcú byť Ing, tak nech idú pod STU.


Skôr by dávalo zmysel spojenie s UK. Každopádne čisto z pohľadu záujmu o absolventov by EUBA určite nemala byť prvým adeptom na zrušenie. Čo sa týka vedeckého prínosu, to je druhá vec.


----------



## Horizon 2020

Tak pán minister prišiel s nápadom, že tú kopu peňazí z Plánu obnovy pre vysoké školy vyhodíme na vznik nových lekárskych fakúlt.
Neviem, už teraz máme akosi prebytok kapacít na univerzitách vzhľadom k tomu, ako nám klesajú študenti a my budeme budovať ďalšiu infraštruktúru.
Chápem, že rozpustiť nejakú zbytočnú fakultu by bolo prisilné kafé, ale naozaj by nebolo odveci sa zamyslieť, či by nebolo rozumné využiť súčasné kapacity na univerzitách.
Pomaly na každej univerzite nájdem fakultu, ktorú nemá význam držať pri živote...



forneus1 said:


> Zlúčenie UK a STU? Univerzity si to predstaviť nevedia, Horecký áno
> 
> 
> Minister školstva Ján Horecký však myšlienku spojenia sa školám nevnucuje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spravy.pravda.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeby sa tu konecne zacalo rozmyslat?


Pán minister na to nemá absolútne žiadne páky.



ayoz said:


> Inak spomínané trnavské univerzity boli dlho jediné, ktoré prejavili záujem spájať sa a aj k tomu vypracovali plán, ale nakoniec tiež cúvli.


Ešte Trenčín a Dubnica. Ak tiež od toho neodskočili...



ruzomberok.ok said:


> z mojej skúsenosti - ľudia na technickej univerzite majú zvláštny pocit nadradenosti nad ekonomickými odbormi ...


Tá nadradenosť je v podstate voči všetkému humanitnému.
V niečom oprávnene, v niečom nie.


----------



## ayoz

Horizon 2020 said:


> Ešte Trenčín a Dubnica. Ak tiež od toho neodskočili...


Tí to asi nikdy nemysleli vážne.


----------



## E499.3056

vitacit said:


> Hlavne načo je EUBA. Nech sa zlúči s STU alebo UK. Keď chcú byť Ing, tak nech idú pod STU.


Mne sa zda, ze par rokov dozadu, ked sa riesili nove akreditacie, tak sa malo udelovanie titulov Ing. na ekonomickych univerzitach zrusit. Evidentne to vsak pokracuje dalej. 

Pokial ide spajanie univerzit, skor by davalo zmysel spojenie EU s UK, nez s STU. Aj preto, ze dnes existuju studijne programy poskytovane prave tymito univerzitami a do buducnosti by to mohlo zvysit atraktivitu, ak by bolo mozne kombinovat viacere studijne odbory medzi EU a UK a to aj v anglickom jazyku.


----------



## aquila

tomu som inak nikdy nepochopil, ze jak sa toto VSE aka EUBA podarilo ze mozu davat Ing


----------



## ayoz

Jednoducho:

(6) Študijné programy druhého stupňa alebo študijné programy podľa odseku 3, ktoré sa zameriavajú na rozvíjanie tvorivosti v oblasti tvorby inžinierskych diel alebo procesov vrátane ekonomických sú inžinierske študijné programy.


----------



## Tornade

Konkretny priklad realnej hodnoty vysokoskolskych titulov na slovenskych univerzitach.
Ked si zadame meno tohto pana do Centralneho registra zaverecnych a kvalifikacnych prac, na stranku
OPAC.CRZP.SK





CRZP - Hľadanie


SD_02b




opac.crzp.sk




Tak zistime, ze

v roku 2010 ziskal titul Bc. na Uneverzite C&M v Trnave
v roku 2012 Mgr. na univerzite Komenskeho v BA
v 2014 titul PhDr. na Presovskej univerzite
v 2015 Mgr. na Univerzite Mateja Bela v Banskej Bystrici.

A to vsetko vo veku 70 rokov. V tomto veku zda sa zil simultanne v Presove, v Bratislave, v B Bystrici aj v Trnave.


----------



## Horizon 2020

V Prešove žiť nemusel. PhDr. je len malý doktorát. Napíše sa rigorózna práca, obháji pred komisiou a zato je PhDr.
Popritom teda s kľudom mohol externe študovať v BB.
Skôr ma zaujalo, že tá rigorózka z PO aj diplomovka v BB sú v ruštine... 

Nerozumiem, prečo si na vizitku cpe Bc. keď má ukončené druhostupňové vysokoškolské štúdium...


----------



## Tornade

93 stran velmi riedko napisaneho textu, ostatne stranky su len pouzite linky.
V rustine su len prve 3 strany. Potom ho to uz asi nebavilo. 

* [Rigorózna] = SPOLOČENSKO – POLITICKÉ ZMENY V RUSKU OD ROZPADU ZSSR DO R. 2001, ICH ODRAZ V SPOLOČNOSTI A V JAZYKU. / Ján Gondoľ. - Prešov, 2014.*

Za taketo temy a za takeho "prace" sa rozdavaju PhDr. ? 






Koniec relácie







opac.crzp.sk


----------



## Zolohoj

Tornade said:


> View attachment 4245934
> 
> 
> Konkretny priklad realnej hodnoty vysokoskolskych titulov na slovenskych univerzitach.
> Ked si zadame meno tohto pana do Centralneho registra zaverecnych a kvalifikacnych prac, na stranku
> OPAC.CRZP.SK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRZP - Hľadanie
> 
> 
> SD_02b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opac.crzp.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak zistime, ze
> 
> v roku 2010 ziskal titul Bc. na Uneverzite C&M v Trnave
> v roku 2012 Mgr. na univerzite Komenskeho v BA
> v 2014 titul PhDr. na Presovskej univerzite
> v 2015 Mgr. na Univerzite Mateja Bela v Banskej Bystrici.
> 
> A to vsetko vo veku 70 rokov. V tomto veku zda sa zil simultanne v Presove, v Bratislave, v B Bystrici aj v Trnave.


Katastrofa.... To si robí pán srandu? Ak si tam dal Bc., svedčí to o jeho pomýlenom pohľade na svet. A takéto tituly nemajú vôbec váhu. nechápem ako je toto vôbec možné...


----------



## ayoz

Neskutočná pocta, naozaj 









Veľká POCTA pre Pavla Čekana: Prešovská univerzita udelila vedcovi čestný doktorát


Pavol Čekan udelenie čestného titulu vníma ako obrovskú česť i preto, že ide o jeho rodisko Prešov a univerzitu, ktorá je úzko spätá s jeho rodinou.




presov.dnes24.sk


----------



## Horizon 2020

Tornade said:


> 93 stran velmi riedko napisaneho textu, ostatne stranky su len pouzite linky.


Mne sa zdá, že to je štandardné nastavenie textu, aké má byť pri záverečných prácach.

Z hľadiska kvantity zjavne práca spĺňa podmienky, lenže to je v podstate formalita...
Oveľa väčší význam má kvalita práce.
Už diplomová práca by mala obsahovať nejaký prínos...
Ja hodnotiť prínos tejto práce nebudem, lebo sa necítim byť na to kvalifikovaný a ani tú prácu čítať sa nechystám...
Avšak neviem si dosť dobre predstaviť, aký prínos môže mať práca zameraná na osobu Borisa Jeľcina alebo Alexandra Dubčeka. Prínosom má byť rešerš z knižiek? Alebo nejaká anketa medzi pospolitým ľudom, čo si o daných osobách myslia?



Tornade said:


> V rustine su len prve 3 strany. Potom ho to uz asi nebavilo.


Nejdem sa vadiť, ale myslím, že tých strán je tam niekoľko desiatok.
Mňa to skôr zaujalo z toho hľadiska, že ak použijem cudzí jazyk, CRZP mi nezistí zhodu...
Tým nikoho neobviňujem, len ma to zaujalo.
Taktiež si myslím, že v slovenskom resumé na konci práce mali byť citácie/referencie, odkiaľ daný text má. V texte sú informácie kto čo hovoril (Andropov, atď.). To asi autor nemá z vlastnej hlavy, ale odniekiaľ to prebral...



Tornade said:


> Za taketo temy a za takeho "prace" sa rozdavaju PhDr. ?


Nechcem nikoho uraziť, ale expresívnym spôsobom napíšem čo si myslím.
Malý doktorát (PhDr., JUDr., atď.) je sračka.
Tieto tituly v zahraničí nie sú relevantné a bolo by načase celú túto šaškáreň zrušiť.
JUDr. Danko dostal malý doktorát za rigoroznu prácu, ktorá nebola jeho. A najväčšia prdel je, že evidentne za túto prácu dostalo titul JUDr. niekoľko ľudí.
To hovorí niečo o niektorých univerzitných pracoviskách a niektorých ich zamestnancoch. Cez príčetného školiteľa niečo takéto nemôže prejsť...

Stačilo mi o malom doktoráte si prečítať na stránkach niektorých vysokých škôl... Aké je to super. Tak jasné, keď sú z toho príjmy.
V princípe si zaujemca zaplatí pár stovák, napíše rigoroznu prácu, obhaji to pred komisiou a má diplom...


----------



## yoggy52

Endstand said:


> Veď nejdem stavať nové ale tie ktoré už stoja by som teda ponechal a nehovoril by som o tom ako o nezmyselne umiestnenom.


No ano, ale aj tie opachy co mame v centre bude treba niekedy zrekonstruovat. A hlavne tie aktualne ceny za byvanie na internate nie su dlhodobo udrzatelne. Pokial samozrejme chceme mat kvalitne priestory a to ide ruka v ruke s tym, ze nase vysokoskolske studium je zbytocne dlhe s kopou zbytocnych odborov.


----------



## ayoz

Pokiaľ sa na tie odbory ľudia hlásia, tak nie sú zbytočné. Zbytočnéra môže byť maximálne množstvo miest, ktoré sa na tých odboroch otvára.


----------



## aquila

jasne, ze sa kopu zbytocnych odborov hlasia ludia, lebo su to odbory pre odbory a ti ludia su nepouzitelny .. a to nemyslim len tie klasicka ako "dzengrove studie" , ale aj kde ake socialne prace a co ja viem co, kam sa idu ludia doslova upichnut..


----------



## ayoz

No veď práve o tom hovorím. Určite je určité množstvo ľudí, ktorí sa prihlásia na sociálnu prácu alebo gender studies, lebo sa tomu chcú reálne venovať a pre nich by to otvorené malo zostať. Ale určite nie je nutné, aby ich tu ročne vychádzali zo škôl stovky. Na druhú stranu, veľa ľudí má v 18 úplne iný pohľad na svet a to, čo chce robiť ako keď školu skončí. 

Súčasný stav nie je dobrý, ale nemôže to fungovať ani tak, že trh si teraz žiada informatikov, tak všetko ostatné zrušíme.


----------



## aquila

ked moze byt "symbolicke" skolne za kazdy semester aj v socialistickom rakusku, tak preco by nebolo aj na slovensku ?
ako seriozne, aspon by to odfiltrovalo ludi, lebo takto je to dost des, ze mame o desiatky tisic menej konciacich stredoskolakov a ponuka VS to vobec nereflektuje ...


----------



## J1mbo

yoggy52 said:


> No ano, ale aj tie opachy co mame v centre bude treba niekedy zrekonstruovat. A hlavne tie aktualne ceny za byvanie na internate nie su dlhodobo udrzatelne. Pokial samozrejme chceme mat kvalitne priestory a to ide ruka v ruke s tym, ze nase vysokoskolske studium je zbytocne dlhe s kopou zbytocnych odborov.


vacsina tych "opach" v centre uz zrekonstruovana je.


----------



## ayoz

aquila said:


> ked moze byt "symbolicke" skolne za kazdy semester aj v socialistickom rakusku, tak preco by nebolo aj na slovensku ?
> ako seriozne, aspon by to odfiltrovalo ludi, lebo takto je to dost des, ze mame o desiatky tisic menej konciacich stredoskolakov a ponuka VS to vobec nereflektuje ...


Ja som za školné v nejakej forme. Minimálne systémom, že študenti pod nejakým priemerom budú platiť školné. Nemusí to byť zrovna horšie ako áčka, ale nech tí, ktorí sú tam očividne len preto, aby si o 5 rokov predĺžili ničnerobenie nemali finančnú motiváciu.


----------



## yoggy52

ayoz said:


> Ja som za školné v nejakej forme. Minimálne systémom, že študenti pod nejakým priemerom budú platiť školné. Nemusí to byť zrovna horšie ako áčka, ale nech tí, ktorí sú tam očividne len preto, aby si o 5 rokov predĺžili ničnerobenie nemali finančnú motiváciu.


Pocet ludi na odboroch ma reflektovat pracovny trh a na odbory by sa mali dostat ti najlepsi z prijmacich skusok. Kto chce dobrovolne nieco studovat, tak si to moze zaplatit. Nevidim dovod, ze preco by som mal niekomu platit studium, ked to realne nepotrebuje a ani neuplatni na pracovnom trhu. Doslova zbytocne znasilnovanie celej vysokoskolskej struktury a taha to celu uroven zbytocne dole.

Alebo potom je tu druha moznost a to spoplatnit vysokoskolske studium a "trh" sa zreguluje sam. A samozrejme poskytnut stipendia tym potrebnym.


----------



## ayoz

Ak nechceš niekomu platiť vysokoškolské štúdium, tak si predstavuj, že práve tvoje dane idú na výstavbu diaľnic, železníc alebo platy policajtov...


----------



## yoggy52

ayoz said:


> Ak nechceš niekomu platiť vysokoškolské štúdium, tak si predstavuj, že práve tvoje dane idú na výstavbu diaľnic, železníc alebo platy policajtov...


Neviem, ci chapes, ze aky je medzi tym rozdiel.


----------



## ayoz

Výsledky periodického hodtnoenia vedy a výskumu na VŠ (a SAV). Ministerstvo sa to síce snažilo na tlačovke vykresliť pozitívne, ale veľmi pozitívne to nie je.






Výsledky – Verification of Excellence in Research







ver.cvtisr.sk


----------



## Horizon 2020

Tak ono to je nutné vnímať z viacerých hľadísk:
1) Sú to výsledky za obdobie 2014 - 2019. V tom období neexistoval taký tlak publikovať v kvalitných zahraničných časopisoch ako v súčasnosti. Aj keď tie pracoviská čo publikovali kvalitne aj vtedy, budú aj teraz..
2) Za tie tabuľkové platy (nástupný je cca 1200 euro v hrubom mesačne s postupným rastom za počet odpracovaných rokov) nemožno očakávať zázraky. VŠ učiteľ so 40 rokmi praxe má tabuľkový plat 2000 eur v hrubom, pričom 65 ročný páprda je všetkým už iba na oštaru, lebo má problém niečo kvalitné do sveta vyprodukovať... 
To je totálny výsmech, lebo v niektorých vybraných odboroch je v súčasnosti 2000 euro nástupný plat absolventa inžinierskeho štúdia... A tu človek s veľkým doktorátom dostane 1200, takže potom to tak aj vyzerá.
Málokto sa bude hrať na vedátora v slovenských podmienkach (už len s Českom je to neporovnateľné) a doťahovať sa s recenzentami z celého sveta, ktorý v drvivej väčšine majú neporovnateľné podmienky na život a výskum. Z dlhodobého hľadiska je to neudržateľné...

Ale áno, o niečom to svedčí. Len kto vypustí rybník...
Celkom ma pobavilo, že v ekonomických vedách mala Katolícka univerzita v Ružomberku lepšie výsledky než Ekonomická univerzita v Bratislave.
Od bratislavských a košických univerzít som očakával viac. Naopak vidno, že poniektoré pracoviská mimo BA a KE by nebolo moc rozumné rušiť.


----------



## ayoz

Tak ďalším krokom majú byť výkonnostné zmluvy. Uvidíme, keď sa tie zavedú do praxe, aký to bude mať efekt. Aj keď takto komplexne až o 4 roky.


----------

